# Pipe Tobacco Lottery, II



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

This is the carry-over from the original Pipe Tobacco Lottery. 
This is a way to gain experience dealing with others on the board, trying new and different tobaccos, and becoming active on the board.

*RULES*, please read:
*A. To Join:*
1. Active member of the pipe forum (subjective).
2. _*Minimum one positive trader feedback*_, 90 days membership, and 100 posts.
i. Positive trader feedback is non-negotiable: this is a protection clause for the other players of the game, making sure you're honest enough to hold up your end (it can and does happen; no offense meant to anyone).
3. Please post in this thread if you would like to join or leave the lottery. (If you are new, please read a page or two of the original Pipe Lottery, link above, to see how things work).
4. Each month, each player needs to confirm that he/she will be continuing to participate in the lottery. You need to do this by posting in this thread, not via the game thread or PM. 
*
B. How the game works: * 
1. Drawing is *1st Saturday* of the month.
2. The winning number is the powerball (red ball, here) drawn that night.
3. The winner is whoever has the corresponding number of the powerball.
4. The prize for winning will be one unopened 50g/2oz tin of PREMIUM pipe tobacco. No drug store tobac unless the winner requests something of that nature.
5. Non-winning players of that month must post a reply in the game thread, created each month specific for that month's drawing in the pipe WTB/WTS forum, so that we know you are aware of who won and who you should pay.
6.The winner must receive your tin before the next drawing, or a DC/delivery confirmation # posted in the game thread the day of the next drawing. If this is not done, you will be removed from the lottery until your end is received.
7. If there is less than 14 players a game, the unused numbers of that game will be blanks and the game a wash for that month if one of the blank numbers is drawn (i.e. no winner that month, but you may send a tin to yourself if you like). 
8. If a member drops from the game, the most senior member in the waiting list, or succeeding game, will move into the open space. The most senior member is the one who joins first to the pipe lottery, not the entire site.
9. Continental United States only, please. There are too many other variables (increased shipping rates, extended shipping times, possible seizures and duties applied, etc) for shipping to other countries.
10. The player's list will be updated before each drawing if there are anyone dropping or being added to the games.

*C. Winner's responsibility:*
1. Winner: either post your address in the game thread, or PM the other players your address as soon as possible. Also, make some suggestions as to the type of tobacco you prefer (e.g. English, Va, Va/Per, Burley, etc). 
2. Winner: *leave positive Trader Feedback* once they receive their winnings from other lottery members.
3. If you win the lottery you can continue to play as long as you want. You are not automatically removed.
4. The winner should PM players that have not yet gotten their tin to you at least a week before the next drawing; we are all human and people forget, so a kindly reminder may be helpful. 
5. Winner must keep a running list in the game thread of who sends what. Please update it regularly if possible. PM uncballzer if someone does not submit their tin for that month's drawing.

Current Active Players:

*1. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
2. JacksonCognac - 2, 16, 30**3. cp478 - 3, 17, 31
4. dartplayer1 - 4, 18, 32
5. parris001 - 5, 19, 33
6. beatnikbandit- 6, 20, 34
7. morefifemusicanyone- 7, 21, 35
8. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
9. joeysmac - 9, 23, 37
10. RJpuffs - 10, 24, 38
11. kayak_rat - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. yellowgoat - 13, 27, 41
14. bpcr- 14, 28, 42*​


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi guys. I made a new thread as the old one seemed to be getting cluttered with 8 pages and whatnot. Hopefully the rules will answer any questions you have also. I'm always open to PM if clarification is needed. Oh, yeah. Forgot Rule D--HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey,

Yank me from the Lottery. Going mostly inactive on this site. I will still be around on that other site you see me at though. 

-Tyler


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

could you please remove me also ...


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey all. I did want to make a note concerning trader feedback. Yes, it's supposed to be given, but no, it's not always been done. Since I've been in the lottery, I've received feedback from maybe one or two winners. I understand you may have joined to increase your feedback, I've got no problem with that. I'd like to up mine some more as well! However, *I will start to remind the winner to give positive feedback via PM.* If feedback is not left, there's no precedent currently of banning/kicking out of the lottery/etc; it was just what it was. Please don't leave negative feedback to the winner if they do not leave feedback. There's no reason for it. If it is that much of an issue, please send the person a PM and remind them kindly--that's usually all it takes. *Please note, in addition to being removed from the lottery, I do not mind if the winner leaves negative feedback if the other players do not fulfill their obligations*; however, before doing so, please would the winner send a PM to the player to remind him (preferably before the month is over!), as usually it's just a slip of the mind; we are still human.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

*1. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
2. JacksonCognac - 2, 16, 30**3. cp478 - 3, 17, 31
4. dartplayer1 - 4, 18, 32
5. parris001 - 5, 19, 33
6. beatnikbandit- 6, 20, 34
7. ghe - 7, 21, 35
8. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
9. joeysmac - 9, 23, 37
10. RJpuffs - 10, 24, 38
11. kayak_rat - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. - 13, 27, 41
14. - 14, 28, 42

Update: *Morefifemusicanyone, yellowgoat, and bpcr removed. Ghe added.​


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Tonight is the next drawing. I looked through my PMs, did I leave anyone in the game that wanted out?

Good luck tonight! Will post the game thread with link in here after the drawing.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Feb 14th Game thread: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...246516-feb-14th-pipe-lottery.html#post2581108


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

UPDATE:

1. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
2. JacksonCognac - 2, 16, 30
3. cp478 - 3, 17, 31
4. dartplayer1 - 4, 18, 32
5. parris001 - 5, 19, 33
6. beatnikbandit- 6, 20, 34
7. ghe - 7, 21, 35
8. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
9. joeysmac - 9, 23, 37
10. RJpuffs - 10, 24, 38
11. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
12. - 13, 27, 41
13. - 14, 28, 42
14. - 11, 25, 39


Kayak_rat removed.


----------



## GreekGodX (Oct 31, 2008)

I would love to get in on this, at the 14 spot 11,25, 39 if they are open... If there is a waiting list I don't mind taking my place in line.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

UPDATE:
*
1. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
2. JacksonCognac - 2, 16, 30
3. cp478 - 3, 17, 31
4. dartplayer1 - 4, 18, 32
5. parris001 - 5, 19, 33
6. beatnikbandit- 6, 20, 34
7. ghe - 7, 21, 35
8. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
9. joeysmac - 9, 23, 37
10. RJpuffs - 10, 24, 38
11. GreekGodX- 11, 25, 39
12. - 12, 26, 40
13. - 13, 27, 41
14. - 14, 28, 42*

Update: Olnumber7 removed; GreekGodX added.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

are the players who appear to be inactive going to be removed so we can avoid a washout like last month?


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

cp478 said:


> are the players who appear to be inactive going to be removed so we can avoid a washout like last month?


Since Parris001 has not signed in since 1-25-09 as of this moment, I'll go ahead and remove him from the lottery. Right now it does not much matter as there are still 3-4 other spots open.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

UPDATE:

*1. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
2. JacksonCognac - 2, 16, 30
3. cp478 - 3, 17, 31
4. dartplayer1 - 4, 18, 32
5. beatnikbandit- 6, 20, 34
6. ghe - 7, 21, 35
7. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
8. joeysmac - 9, 23, 37
9. RJpuffs - 10, 24, 38
10. GreekGodX- 11, 25, 39
11. - 12, 26, 40
12. - 13, 27, 41
13. - 14, 28, 42
14. - 5, 19, 33*


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

tonight is the drawing isnt it?


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

cp478 said:


> tonight is the drawing isnt it?


Yes, Drawing is Tonight!!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Game thread for March is posted.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...4th-pipe-lottery-game-thread.html#post2593084


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

UPDATE: RJpuffs removed from lottery for now.

*1. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
2. JacksonCognac - 2, 16, 30
3. cp478 - 3, 17, 31
4. dartplayer1 - 4, 18, 32
5. beatnikbandit- 6, 20, 34
6. ghe - 7, 21, 35
7. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
8. joeysmac - 9, 23, 37
9. **GreekGodX- 11, 25, 39
**10. **- 10, 24, 38*
* 11. - 12, 26, 40
12. - 13, 27, 41
13. - 14, 28, 42
14. - 5, 19, 33*


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Next drawing is this upcoming Saturday, April 11th.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just realized the powerball has made some changes and dropped a few numbers to an overall of 39 numbers total. If and only if 13x3 still=39, then the Pipe Lottery will drop from 14-13 total players per game with 3 chances each. 
I took the numbers from the last position, and added them in order to the 3 other blank positions that had 40-42.

*1. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
2. JacksonCognac - 2, 16, 30
3. cp478 - 3, 17, 31
4. dartplayer1 - 4, 18, 32
5. beatnikbandit- 6, 20, 34
6. ghe - 7, 21, 35
7. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
8. joeysmac - 9, 23, 37
9. **GreekGodX- 11, 25, 39
**10. **- 10, 24, 38*
* 11. - 12, 26, 5
12. - 13, 27, 19
13. - 14, 28, 33*


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

do we have a winner or was that person removed?


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

cp478 said:


> do we have a winner or was that person removed?


Powerball was 20. As of right now, I've no confirmation on whether beatnikbandit fulfilled last month's obligation or not. So I will not post the game thread until I know. Until then, consider this month a wash.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

*RULE CHANGE!*

There's going to be an addition of a rule--it'll be posted above soon. *Each month, each player needs to confirm that he/she will be continuing to participate in the lottery. You need to do this by posting in this thread, not via the game thread or PM.* Normally, you would not be removed from one month to the next; however, with things going the way they are, this will not only serve as a reminder for those participating, but also as another way for confirmation of players intent. Your post should be made within an hour before the drawing on the day of the drawing.

*The date of the drawing will also change!!* Instead of the second weekend saturday, *it will now be the FIRST SATURDAY of the month!* Hopefully this will make it a little easier to remember. You will still have until the day before the next drawing to get your tin to the winner.

Thus, the next drawing will be held on May the 2nd.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

i am still in! and i hope we can scrounge up a few more players to fill it up! p


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm definitely in for the next drawing.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

im in too!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm back in town, and put me back on dat lotty list!


----------



## GreekGodX (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm in too! but we need to state again that we are in on the day of the lottery?


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

I will be getting some Trader feedback shortly. I plan on joining for May.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

GreekGodX said:


> I'm in too! but we need to state again that we are in on the day of the lottery?


I'm pretty sure this meant, anytime prior to one hour before the drawing.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

one question.

how hard will it be to keep same numbers if desired?


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah, what he said


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Wish I qualified. I'll have to catch one of these down the road.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

cp478 said:


> one question.
> 
> how hard will it be to keep same numbers if desired?


You'll keep the same numbers.



sounds7 said:


> Wish I qualified. I'll have to catch one of these down the road.


Looking, just need ya a positive trader feedback...


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

This looks like fun, please enter my name in the drawing.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

IrishCamel81 said:


> This looks like fun, please enter my name in the drawing.


Will do.

I'll update the game either tomorrow or saturday--before the 11pm drawing. (In med school, and my time is my attendings......)


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

tonight is the night right?


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

cp478 said:


> tonight is the night right?


Yeah. I'll post the update here afterwhile. Some of the new guys that wanted to join in, if you're able to based on the requirements in the first post of this thread, then you're in, if not, feel free to meet the requirements and I'll add you to the list.


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Did I get a number? What time is the drawing?

Good Luck.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

IrishCamel81 said:


> Did I get a number? What time is the drawing?
> 
> Good Luck.


yep; drawing is at 11 Powerball - Home Page


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

uncballzer said:


> yep; drawing is at 11 Powerball - Home Page


Good luck every body!

(Well maybe more luck to meipe


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

sorry guys; got caught up with some things--I'm about to update and add; I've not looked at the powerball yet, but I did plan on taking myself out for a while. Update coming.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

*1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
**2. ghe - 7, 21, **35**
3. cp478 - 3, 17, 31*
*4. RJPuffs**- 10, 24, 38
**5. **GreekGodX- 11, 25, 39**
6. IrishCamel81- 12, 26, 5*
*7. **- 14, 28, 33**
8. - 2, 16, 30
9. - 4, 18, 32
10. - 6, 20, 34
11. - 9, 23, 37
**12. - 13, 27, 19
13. **- 1, 15, 29*
Here is the new update. Due to either not fulfilling previous month's obligations, or not stating they wished to remain in the lottery, those removed were JacksonCognac, dartplayer1, beatnikbandit, joeysmac. UNCBallzer also removed.

RJPuffs and IrishCamel81 added. I added these two players below the members in the previous month's lottery (before they were removed from the lottery) and in the way you requested to join, respectively.

Sorry for not getting this up until now. I'm only about 20 minutes late :smokin:


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Ok, now after getting that posted, I'm looking at the powerball and ..........27!!!

Damn, after all that, "blank" is the winner. So this month again is a wash. 

If someone would like, you may make another thread in the main pipe discussion requesting people to come and check out the lottery and consider joining; we need more players!!


----------



## GreekGodX (Oct 31, 2008)

We really need to get a full roster! Come on people sign up..


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

This is just a suggestion, but in the future why not just divide up the numbers by the number of people who participate each month. So with six people everyone would have gotten six numbers, if there's nine people next month you could each get four numbers. That will decrease the odds of having a wash.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

GreekGodX said:


> We really need to get a full roster! Come on people sign up..


I am in the process of my first trade with another member. If this hasnt been closed by the time I get a trade credit I will join you


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Has the lottery already started? Is it too late to get in?


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Updated: sounds7 added

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. ghe - 7, 21, 35
3. cp478 - 3, 17, 31
4. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
5. GreekGodX- 11, 25, 39
6. IrishCamel81- 12, 26, 5
7. Sounds7- 14, 28, 33
8. - 2, 16, 30
9. - 4, 18, 32
10. - 6, 20, 34
11. - 9, 23, 37
12. - 13, 27, 19
13. - 1, 15, 29


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

brianwalden said:


> This is just a suggestion, but in the future why not just divide up the numbers by the number of people who participate each month. So with six people everyone would have gotten six numbers, if there's nine people next month you could each get four numbers. That will decrease the odds of having a wash.


cause even the way it is now, it can be quite a bit of work trying to keep up with it. There's no way I'd change the numbers monthly.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

UNCBALLZER - Thanks for handling the lottery. It is much appreciated.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

ghe said:


> UNCBALLZER - Thanks for handling the lottery. It is much appreciated.


Yes! That little halo over his avatar pic says it all!

The 'ballzer is :first:

All - RG bump his 'ballzerness!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

ghe said:


> UNCBALLZER - Thanks for handling the lottery. It is much appreciated.





RJpuffs said:


> Yes! That little halo over his avatar pic says it all!
> 
> The 'ballzer is :first:
> 
> All - RG bump his 'ballzerness!


Thanks so much guys for the appreciation. It does mean a lot to hear you say that. Unfortunately though, we may have spoken too soon. I took this over, thinking it'd be easy to squeeze it in during my schedule, but I'm going to have to hunker down a little more for school during the next few months. I've been weighing this on my mind for the last few months, and I'm going to have to pass along the running of the lottery to someone else.

I've asked Dave (Blaylock) if he'd take over, but he isn't able to right now. Currently, my next logical choice would be Ron (RJpuffs). Ron, if you're able to, I'd love for you to have a go at it. If not, then I'm opening it up to another. As it was done when I took over, if you would like to take over the pipe lotto, please send me a PM. If there is more than one person volunteering, I will draw a name from a hat randomly, as it was done before. Since I'm quite busy at the moment, please do not expect a reply PM if you're just saying that you'd like to take over, but if you have questions, I'll get to them as quickly as possible.

In all honesty, this is really the only thread I visit anymore; I read most new posts through google reader, but I just don't have the time to committ to it like I used to.

Before I go, I'd like to just say thanks to Anthony (SUOrangeguy), for starting the lottery to begin with, and for letting me drive his baby for a while. The lottery has grown to be my baby as well. Also, Dave (Blaylock), thanks for helping edit the original post and other edits, and keeping things running smoothly.

Ron, if you'd like, I'd love for you to take over. If not, any one else interested, please PM me. Preferably, I would like someone that has played for a couple months at least, and understand how everything runs. I'll allow a week for those interested to PM me.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

uncballzer said:


> ...
> Ron, if you'd like, I'd love for you to take over. If not, any one else interested, please PM me. Preferably, I would like someone that has played for a couple months at least, and understand how everything runs. I'll allow a week for those interested to PM me.


Yikes! Unfortunately I can't, same problem - not much free time these days :hn

Anyone, anyone, anyone?


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

If no one else steps up, I can/will do it. I have been playing for a while now, for some reason I haven't been getting any trader feedback from the lottery though.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

jeromy said:


> If no one else steps up, I can/will do it. I have been playing for a while now, for some reason I haven't been getting any trader feedback from the lottery though.


My bad, forgot ya on my last win! Added now :doh:


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

RJpuffs said:


> Yikes! Unfortunately I can't, same problem - not much free time these days :hn
> 
> Anyone, anyone, anyone?


Thanks for considering it Ron!



jeromy said:


> If no one else steps up, I can/will do it. I have been playing for a while now, for some reason I haven't been getting any trader feedback from the lottery though.


So far you are the only one. Anyone else wish to step up and possibly take over the lottery?


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i am afraid that i am going to have to withdraw from the lottery.

i have been laid off since january and there is still no work in site.

sorry but i hope to be back in soon!

but if the number of players dwindles to low to continue i will step back in just to keep this great lotto alive!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

*UPDATE!* Please READ!

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. ghe - 7, 21, 35
3. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
4. GreekGodX- 11, 25, 39
5. IrishCamel81- 12, 26, 5
6. Sounds7- 14, 28, 33
7. - 2, 16, 30
8. - 4, 18, 32
9. - 6, 20, 34
10. - 9, 23, 37
11. - 13, 27, 19
12. - 1, 15, 29
13. - 3, 17, 31



jeromy said:


> If no one else steps up, I can/will do it. I have been playing for a while now, for some reason I haven't been getting any trader feedback from the lottery though.


Jeromy, you are the only one to have volunteered. I'm grateful you have stepped up to take over. I will still be around, so if you need any thing, or have questions, please let me know. I do hate to give up my "baby" here, but I have to at this point. Guys, I hope you treat Jeromy with the same respect you have shown me; I appreciate you all, and you all have been wonderful. Jeromy, I'm gonna shoot you a PM with my phone number; call me if you have questions, and I'd like to fill you in on a few other little details.

Thanks to all the players, and to all those others who've made the Pipe Lottery a wonderful game!

--Richard


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Jeromy - I'd like to add my thanks as well. Also, how about the rest of use see if we can drum up some new players?


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

uncballzer said:


> *UPDATE!* Please READ!
> 
> 1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
> 2. ghe - 7, 21, 35
> ...


uncballzer, 
Thanks for keeping the lottery going as long as you did, it has been fun looking forward to it each month. I hope I can continue the good job you have done. I wish you good luck with your schooling!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

ghe said:


> Jeromy - I'd like to add my thanks as well. Also, how about the rest of use see if we can drum up some new players?


Thank you.

Yes, we need more players, spread the word! If anybody has any ideas on recruiting new members lets hear it!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

even though i have dropped out for now, if jeromy needs any help ill see what i can do.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

jeromy said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Yes, we need more players, spread the word! If anybody has any ideas on recruiting new members lets hear it!


How many players do have at the moment? Is it the 6 I see in a previous post?


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

This is the current list with 6 players: 

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. ghe - 7, 21, 35
3. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
4. GreekGodX- 11, 25, 39
5. IrishCamel81- 12, 26, 5
6. Sounds7- 14, 28, 33
7. - 2, 16, 30
8. - 4, 18, 32
9. - 6, 20, 34
10. - 9, 23, 37
11. - 13, 27, 19
12. - 1, 15, 29
13. - 3, 17, 31


According to the new rules in post #23 everybody currently on the list, and anybody who wants to be on the list must confirm their willingness to participate within 1 hour before the next lotto, which looks to be Saturday June 6th. 

Everyone confirm for me if you are on the list, and if your not on the list, well, get signed up!p


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Add me to the list if you would please.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

added dj1340

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. ghe - 7, 21, 35
3. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
4. GreekGodX- 11, 25, 39
5. IrishCamel81- 12, 26, 5
6. Sounds7- 14, 28, 33
7. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
8. - 4, 18, 32
9. - 6, 20, 34
10. - 9, 23, 37
11. - 13, 27, 19
12. - 1, 15, 29
13. - 3, 17, 31


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

well crap , put me back in.

i just hope the winner likes dunhill, cause ive got some cellared and will have to pay up with that.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

cp478 said:


> well crap , put me back in.
> 
> i just hope the winner likes dunhill, cause ive got some cellared and will have to pay up with that.


Good man!!! I added you back under your old numbers 3, 17, 31. If you want some fresh ones let me know p

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. ghe - 7, 21, 35
3. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
4. GreekGodX- 11, 25, 39
5. IrishCamel81- 12, 26, 5
6. Sounds7- 14, 28, 33
7. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
8. cp478- 3, 17, 31
9. - 6, 20, 34
10. - 9, 23, 37
11. - 13, 27, 19
12. - 1, 15, 29
13. - 4, 18, 32


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

I believe everyone has either been added or posted to this thread since the last lotto except GreekGodX and IrishCamel81. Will you guys please confirm your intent to participate?

Lotto is this weekend. Sign up if you haven't already!!!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

jeromy said:


> 3. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38


I'm in!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Alright...sign me up!!!


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

I think I have to be out for a few months. Things are starting to tighten up a bit.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Hendu3270 said:


> Alright...sign me up!!!


Added you, Good luck!


IrishCamel81 said:


> I think I have to be out for a few months. Things are starting to tighten up a bit.


let me know when you want back in!

Here is the new list!
1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. ghe - 7, 21, 35
3. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
4. GreekGodX- 11, 25, 39
5. Sounds7- 14, 28, 33
6. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
7. cp478- 3, 17, 31
8. Hendu3270- 6, 20, 34
9. - 12, 26, 5
10. - 9, 23, 37
11. - 13, 27, 19
12. - 1, 15, 29
13. - 4, 18, 32


----------



## GreekGodX (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm still in ipe:


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I've been around these forums for about two years now and have never tried this at all. How exactly does it work so I know if I want to give it a whirl?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Mr.Lordi said:


> I've been around these forums for about two years now and have never tried this at all. How exactly does it work so I know if I want to give it a whirl?


Read the FIRST post in this thread :violin:


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

RJpuffs said:


> Read the FIRST post in this thread :violin:


:drum: Want to start a band? lol

Well, I got the +1 positive needed for the entrance;Does the plus one still count if the guy I got it from is no longer part of this site?


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

If it isn't too late,and I qualify, I'd like to give this a go. If not, I'd like to try next time then.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Congrats dj! any preferences?


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

What was the number? I had to work and wasnt following.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

congrats dj need preference and addy.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

cp478 said:


> congrats dj need preference and addy.


Thanks guys!. One of my go to smokes I really like is Dan Tobacco's Black Velvet. Charlie, I'll Pm the addy.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

dj1340 said:


> Thanks guys!. One of my go to smokes I really like is Dan Tobacco's Black Velvet. Charlie, I'll Pm the addy.


PM me also.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I will be out until fri 6/12/09. If anyone needs my addy I will get back to you then


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Just got back from an amazing trip to Yellowstone, Internet was down at the cabin i was staying at and my cell did not work either so sorry for the late reply. 

Power ball was 2 congrats DJ1340!!! Ill start a thread... 


1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. ghe - 7, 21, 35
3. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
4. GreekGodX- 11, 25, 39
5. Sounds7- 14, 28, 33
6. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 <- Winner!!!
7. cp478- 3, 17, 31
8. Hendu3270- 6, 20, 34
9. - 12, 26, 5
10. - 9, 23, 37
11. - 13, 27, 19
12. - 1, 15, 29
13. - 4, 18, 32


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Mr.Lordi said:


> If it isn't too late,and I qualify, I'd like to give this a go. If not, I'd like to try next time then.


Sorry I was not able to add you to the last one, got you signed up for the next one though, Good luck!!!

Updated.
1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. ghe - 7, 21, 35
3. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
4. GreekGodX- 11, 25, 39
5. Sounds7- 14, 28, 33
6. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 <- Winner!!!
7. cp478- 3, 17, 31
8. Hendu3270- 6, 20, 34
9. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
10. - 9, 23, 37
11. - 13, 27, 19
12. - 1, 15, 29
13. - 4, 18, 32


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Question for thosse that have been involved in this for awhile. Do you guys have a tin of tobacco sent to you, then turn around and send to the winner? Or do you simply have it shipped to the winner?


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i always used online retailers and had the tin sent directly to the winner.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

cp478 said:


> i always used online retailers and had the tin sent directly to the winner.


Gotcha. That makes more sense to me as well.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

sent mine


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

sounds7 said:


> sent mine


Got your package, thanks


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

cp478 said:


> congrats dj need preference and addy.


Got your package Charlie, Thanks


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I'll dig something outta the cellar and have it out to ya tomorrow. My PM thing doesn't seem to be working today (blank screen).


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Also if your happy, trader feedback would be appreciated


----------



## GreekGodX (Oct 31, 2008)

I gotta pull out of the lottery you guys. Sorry.. I sent my part already so I'm not welshing on my end. Good luck to all of you..


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

GreekGodX said:


> I gotta pull out of the lottery you guys. Sorry.. I sent my part already so I'm not welshing on my end. Good luck to all of you..


Updated. GreekGodX removed 
1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. ghe - 7, 21, 35
3. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
4. Sounds7- 14, 28, 33
5. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
6. cp478- 3, 17, 31
7. Hendu3270- 6, 20, 34
8. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
9. - 9, 23, 37
10. - 13, 27, 19
11. - 1, 15, 29
12. - 4, 18, 32
13. - 11, 25, 39


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

DJ - Tin went in the mail to you this morning. Hope you enjoy it!
ghe


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Junes lottery is finished, everyone paid up! thanks guys!

The next lotto will be on the 4th of july! Every one post according to the rules that your still in!

Current list.

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. ghe - 7, 21, 35
3. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
4. Sounds7- 14, 28, 33
5. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
6. cp478- 3, 17, 31
7. Hendu3270- 6, 20, 34
8. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
9. - 9, 23, 37
10. - 13, 27, 19
11. - 1, 15, 29
12. - 4, 18, 32
13. - 11, 25, 39


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm still in!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

> 3. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38


I'm in!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm in although i shouldn't be!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

on second thought, its been real but its time for me to save every penny i can.

good luck with the lottery guys, I'm Out!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

:bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling:


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

In:wave:


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

cp478 said:


> on second thought, its been real but its time for me to save every penny i can.
> 
> good luck with the lottery guys, I'm Out!


sorry to see you go.

updated.

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. ghe - 7, 21, 35
3. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
4. Sounds7- 14, 28, 33
5. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
6. Hendu3270- 6, 20, 34
7. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
8. - 9, 23, 37
9. - 13, 27, 19
10. - 1, 15, 29
11. - 4, 18, 32
12. - 11, 25, 39
13. - 3, 17, 31

Still need a few of you to check in.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm still in.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

oh, I'm deff still in. love my numbers, too. lol, if I happen to lose though, well, someone is getting a nice tin with 8-9 months age on it.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

every one has checked in! good luck tomorrow.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

I was worried with the lotto only half full we would have another bust. Well the power ball was 14, so congrats Sounds7! PM everyone your info and I will start a fulfillment thread! any preferences?

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. ghe - 7, 21, 35
3. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
4. Sounds7- 14, 28, 33-WINNER!!! 
5. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
6. Hendu3270- 6, 20, 34
7. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
8. - 9, 23, 37
9. - 13, 27, 19
10. - 1, 15, 29
11. - 4, 18, 32
12. - 11, 25, 39
13. - 3, 17, 31


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow I won!! :banana:

My address
Brian Graber
20 Chatham Drive
New Orleans La. 70122

Preference is a Va/per like escudo, St. James flake , G. L. Pease Stratford or Telegraph Hill or Esoterica Tobacciana - Dunbar. Anything along those lines.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

The order has been placed. I will be traveling next week and wanted to get it in.
I'll put the confirmation number up when I get the e-mail


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I placed my order and am waiting for the confirmation as well. I hope you enjoy Mixture 79 as much as I hope you will. a bunch of bulk coming at ya!  lol!























Just kidding


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

My order has been placed. Should be to you in 3 days. Congrats on the win!!!arty:


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I should be able to get mine in the mail later this week.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Just a friendly reminder to past winners - don't forget to post up positive trader feedback to those members you've received your tin from :thumb:


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hendu3270 said:


> Just a friendly reminder to past winners - don't forget to post up positive trader feedback to those members you've received your tin from :thumb:


Its hard to leave feedback when you guys dont put your name on the package. I got two today, One came from Outwest and is Sams Flake the other came from Cup O Joes and has "A Gift from Karl Reed" written on it. It is GL Pease Stratford.

Much appreciated by both of you but please let me know who you are on Puff so I can give you feedback.
Thanks


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Somehow my order didn't go through pipesandcigars. Reordered today.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

sounds7 said:


> Its hard to leave feedback when you guys dont put your name on the package. I got two today, One came from Outwest and is Sams Flake the other came from Cup O Joes and has "A Gift from Karl Reed" written on it. It is GL Pease Stratford.
> 
> Much appreciated by both of you but please let me know who you are on Puff so I can give you feedback.
> Thanks


I'm Karl, lol. I sent it as a gift because that is how I thought you had to do it, I'm new to this so don't kill me. lol, sams flake though? I swore I ordered St. James flake....:mmph:


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

sounds7 said:


> Its hard to leave feedback when you guys dont put your name on the package. I got two today, One came from Outwest and is Sams Flake the other came from Cup O Joes and has "A Gift from Karl Reed" written on it. It is GL Pease Stratford.
> 
> Much appreciated by both of you but please let me know who you are on Puff so I can give you feedback.
> Thanks


I hear ya. The "G.L. Pease" from Ouwest Tobacco was from me.

Edit: Just re-read your post. I have the receipt in hand and I ordered G.L. Pease Straford from Outwest Tobacco. You received Sams Flake from Outwest? Mine was order number 8179 if that helps.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

mine will be in the mail next week.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mr.Lordi said:


> I'm Karl, lol. I sent it as a gift because that is how I thought you had to do it, I'm new to this so don't kill me. lol, sams flake though? I swore I ordered St. James flake....:mmph:


Its cool. Ive never tried Sams flake but I'm sure its good. Besides someone else is bound to send the St. James Flake so this will give me more Variety. Feedback sent.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hendu3270 said:


> I hear ya. The "G.L. Pease" from Ouwest Tobacco was from me.
> 
> Edit: Just re-read your post. I have the receipt in hand and I ordered G.L. Pease Straford from Outwest Tobacco. You received Sams Flake from Outwest? Mine was order number 8179 if that helps.


 It was Straford. Karl sent the Sams Flake. I'm straight now. Sorry for the confusion because I opened them right after each other before taking note of who sent what. I will be more careful next time.

Feedback has been Given. Thanks


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just to let Brian know, your tobacco should be sent the middle of next week. It was on backorder at PipesandCigars


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Got a St. James Flake Tin today from RJpuffs. Feedback given. Thankseace:


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Got Squadron Leader from GHE. thanks!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Jeromy, Escudo is here. Gracias. feedback coming.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Finally on it's way 
Tracking # 1ZV4X0700355283550


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

If there's any room left, sign me up for the next drawing.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> If there's any room left, sign me up for the next drawing.


great!

updated!
1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. ghe - 7, 21, 35
3. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
4. Sounds7- 14, 28, 33 
5. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
6. Hendu3270- 6, 20, 34
7. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
8. commonsenseman- 9, 23, 37
9. - 13, 27, 19
10. - 1, 15, 29
11. - 4, 18, 32
12. - 11, 25, 39
13. - 3, 17, 31


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Got Dons Dunbar just now and left feedback. Thats everybody and what I find truly amazing is that each of you sent different tobaccos. Its almost as if you coordinated with each other. I shall enjoy these Gentlemen.:yo:


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thats the fun in this, you can try several different kinds!
Enjoy your winnings.


----------



## KevinV (Jun 24, 2009)

Sign me up for the next set of numbers, please. :yo:


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

KevinV said:


> Sign me up for the next set of numbers, please. :yo:


Done!
1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. ghe - 7, 21, 35
3. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
4. Sounds7- 14, 28, 33 
5. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
6. Hendu3270- 6, 20, 34
7. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
8. commonsenseman- 9, 23, 37
9. KevinV- 13, 27, 19
10. - 1, 15, 29
11. - 4, 18, 32
12. - 11, 25, 39
13. - 3, 17, 31


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

ghe requested to be removed. 

updated list. 
1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
3. Sounds7- 14, 28, 33 
4. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
5. Hendu3270- 6, 20, 34
6. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
7. commonsenseman- 9, 23, 37
8. KevinV- 13, 27, 19
9. - 1, 15, 29
10. - 4, 18, 32
11. - 11, 25, 39
12. - 3, 17, 31
13. - 7, 21, 35


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

The 1st is the lotto. Please update this thread if you plan on continuing, the two new additions are good to go, but I need confirmation from the rest of you. 

Jeromy


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

jeromy said:


> The 1st is the lotto. Please update this thread if you plan on continuing, the two new additions are good to go, but I need confirmation from the rest of you.
> 
> Jeromy


I'm in! Roll them dice! Pop them ping-pong balls!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm stil in, thanks


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm still in.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

yes I'm in


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i wish i could still be in but alas it is not meant to be.

i just wanted to say i am very happy to see the number of lotto players is on the rise.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

from the roll call we are short MR.Lordi, I sent a pm reminding him the other day, lotto is in a few hours. I hope he shows up in time.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Crap! I've been getting things ready for College in Sept and totally spaced. Did you kick my sorry ass out the lotto? If not, I have no problem honoring my loss.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

powerball last night, 8-1-09, was 8, link to powerball site HERE

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36 <-- Winner! p 
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
3. Sounds7- 14, 28, 33 
4. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
5. Hendu3270- 6, 20, 34
6. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
7. commonsenseman- 9, 23, 37
8. KevinV- 13, 27, 19
9. - 1, 15, 29
10. - 4, 18, 32
11. - 11, 25, 39
12. - 3, 17, 31
13. - 7, 21, 35

I will start a new thread for everyone to use to keep track of payment, Info ect, to keep this thread less cluttered, Please use it.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Crap! I've been getting things ready for College in Sept and totally spaced. Did you kick my sorry ass out the lotto? If not, I have no problem honoring my loss.


As long as you send out your end i think we can keep you around:biggrin:. Getting ready for collage is a fine reason. I am going through that as well.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

preference of Baccy?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36 <-- Winner! p 

Congrats! Whats yer preference? Lamb flakes? uke:


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats Jeromy, let us know what you would like.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Jeromy I am ready to send you a tin of something but do you have a preference of tobacco? PM me or post it here. Thanks


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

sounds7 said:


> Jeromy I am ready to send you a tin of something but do you have a preference of tobacco? PM me or post it here. Thanks


their is another tread below with some info, but basically ill try what ever you send, maybe send one of your faves.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Jeromy. My apologies that I am just now getting this out to you. I will make it worth your wait and send you a sealed tin of Dunhill light Flake. Very hard to find in the states. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

sounds7 said:


> Jeromy. My apologies that I am just now getting this out to you. I will make it worth your wait and send you a sealed tin of Dunhill light Flake. Very hard to find in the states. Hope you enjoy.


got it! thanks!!!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay; I've got my feedback...get me in this thing!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm (staying) in the Sept lotty also (checking in as requested every month). Others, please acknowledge you have a pulse and are active :first:


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm still in, but I already know I won't be able to sent a tin to the winner, (knowing it won't be me), till the weekend of the 18th.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I guess I'll give it another try.......count me in!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

still in here


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I'm in too...ha, this time I remembered! lol


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

this last month flew by! i just realzed today was the first saturday! lotto tonight. Im still in.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Okay; I've got my feedback...get me in this thing!


added
current list!

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
3. Sounds7- 14, 28, 33 
4. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
5. Hendu3270- 6, 20, 34
6. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
7. commonsenseman- 9, 23, 37
8. KevinV- 13, 27, 19
9. MarkC- 1, 15, 29
10. - 4, 18, 32
11. - 11, 25, 39
12. - 3, 17, 31
13. - 7, 21, 35


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Remove me from tonight's drawing. I am going to have to take a break this month due to an unforeseen financial situation


jeromy said:


> added
> current list!
> 
> 1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
> ...


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

sounds7 said:


> Remove me from tonight's drawing. I am going to have to take a break this month due to an unforeseen financial situation


look forward to seeing you back. 
updated.
1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
4.Hendu3270- 6, 20, 34
5. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
6. commonsenseman- 9, 23, 37
7. KevinV- 13, 27, 19
8. MarkC- 1, 15, 29
9. - 4, 18, 32
10. - 11, 25, 39
11. - 3, 17, 31
12. - 7, 21, 35
13. - 14, 28, 33


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

red ball was 29 and our winner was our new player MarkC! congrats!

I will make a payment thread please use it for all posting related to this months lotto payments! keeping this thread less cluttered. thread here

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
4.Hendu3270- 6, 20, 34
5. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
6. commonsenseman- 9, 23, 37
7. KevinV- 13, 27, 19
8. MarkC- 1, 15, 29<-WINNER!!!
9. - 4, 18, 32
10. - 11, 25, 39
11. - 3, 17, 31
12. - 7, 21, 35
13. - 14, 28, 33


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Jeromy, Gonna need to a break from the lotto this next go around. Please remove me from the list.:frown:

FYI - Just posted up the tracking number for this past months lotto.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Hendu3270 said:


> Jeromy, Gonna need to a break from the lotto this next go around. Please remove me from the list.:frown:
> 
> FYI - Just posted up the tracking number for this past months lotto.


done, thanks for your previous participation!

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
4. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
5. commonsenseman- 9, 23, 37
6. KevinV- 13, 27, 19
7. MarkC- 1, 15, 29
8. - 4, 18, 32
9. - 11, 25, 39
10. - 3, 17, 31
11. - 7, 21, 35
12. - 14, 28, 33
13. - 6, 20, 34


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

jeromy said:


> done, thanks for your previous participation!
> 
> 1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
> 2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
> ...


We need more lotty participants - guys, prod your buddies in the pipe area. Spread the


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm in for the next (Oct) drawing. Posting the "aye" per instructions :banana:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm in as well, though in the odd position of hoping I don't win...


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

i am in again as well.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

KevinV did not post last drawing his intent to stay in the lotto or not, and did not send a tin to last months winner from what I see. I am booting him out of the lotto. I sent a pm last month and did not get a response. 

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
4. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
5. commonsenseman- 9, 23, 37
6. KevinV- 13, 27, 19 ????????????? GONE
7. MarkC- 1, 15, 29
8. - 4, 18, 32
9. - 11, 25, 39
10. - 3, 17, 31
11. - 7, 21, 35
12. - 14, 28, 33
13. - 6, 20, 34


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Lotto saturday!!!

Also I will be in Yellowstone on a photo trip from Thursday to Sunday evening. I will try and keep everything updated when I can via my iphone, but service is a little sketchy where I stay. If I am unable to update this thread I will get r done as soon as I get home sunday evening. 

newest list,
1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
4. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
5. commonsenseman- 9, 23, 37
6. MarkC- 1, 15, 29
7. - 4, 18, 32
8. - 11, 25, 39
9. - 3, 17, 31
10. - 7, 21, 35
11. - 14, 28, 33
12. - 6, 20, 34
13.- 13, 27, 19


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm gonna have to sit out this one, sorry everyone.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> I'm gonna have to sit out this one, sorry everyone.


10-4, thanks for your participation!

Looks like we need Mr.Lordi and dj1340 to check in.

We need more people!!! ipe:

updated
1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
4. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
5. MarkC- 1, 15, 29
6. - 4, 18, 32
7. - 11, 25, 39
8. - 3, 17, 31
9. - 7, 21, 35
10.- 14, 28, 33
11. - 6, 20, 34
12. - 13, 27, 19
13. - 9, 23, 37


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm in, damn work keeps getting in the way!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'd like to join in as well.


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

If it is alright with everyone I would like to join this months lottery as well. If I am not able to/do not meet requirements I understand this too.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> I'd like to join in as well.


added, thanks for joining!



rehbas21 said:


> If it is alright with everyone I would like to join this months lottery as well. If I am not able to/do not meet requirements I understand this too.


you more then qualify! added!

good luck new guys! Make sure you read the rules on the first page. any questions fire away. A first timer won last month! lets fill up so we dont have a empty spot win!

new list:
1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
4. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
5. MarkC- 1, 15, 29
6. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32
7. rehbas21- 11, 25, 39
8. - 3, 17, 31
9. - 7, 21, 35
10.- 14, 28, 33
11. - 6, 20, 34
12. - 13, 27, 19
13. - 9, 23, 37


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm in! So just to clarify (excuse my density) all the losers will buy the winner a tin? or all the losers contribute to the purchase of one tin?

Edit: I don't have any trading points yet. I have a trade currently going with Alyks but he hasn't added it yet.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

iairj84 said:


> I'm in! So just to clarify (excuse my density) all the losers will buy the winner a tin? or all the losers contribute to the purchase of one tin?
> 
> Edit: I don't have any trading points yet. I have a trade currently going with Alyks but he hasn't added it yet.


each "loser" sends a unopened tin, winner can expect to receive up to a dozen tins in the mail:smile: depending on the number of players.

As soon as you get at least 1 trader feedback I can add you. Sorry their is no wiggle room on that. If it happens before Saturdays drawing ill get you in this months drawing, if not look forward to next month!


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

FINE, i'll do it. Throw me into the mix... i don't have funds to really spare so i'm shootin' for the win :lalala:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Isn't the drawing tonite? Post now if you wish to partake this months booty! :baby:


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I'm in...first month that I also bought a real power ball ticket as well, this is if I lose one, well, maybe luck will see fit to give me the 190 million. lol


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Vrbas said:


> FINE, i'll do it. Throw me into the mix... i don't have funds to really spare so i'm shootin' for the win :lalala:


Posting from my phone in yellowstone, your number 8, I'll add you when I can get to a real pc.

Drawing soon!


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

jeromy said:


> Drawing soon!


Cant wait!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

new list:
1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
4. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
5. MarkC- 1, 15, 29
6. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32
7. rehbas21- 11, 25, 39
8. Vrbas - 3, 17, 31
9. - 7, 21, 35
10.- 14, 28, 33
11. - 6, 20, 34
12. - 13, 27, 19
13. - 9, 23, 37


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

I just checked the results, let me just say, I swear I did not rig this!:ask: 

You can check the results from the link in post #1.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Fix! Fix! :lol:


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

got home late last night from my photo trip to yellowstone. It was a good and bad trip. I got some amazing shots. Saturday i took a dive, dropped about 4 feet, messed me up pretty good. wrist is the worst, but I saved the camera! on the way home my camaro lost 5th and 6th gear, made for a long drive. When I finally made it home my portable hard drive had lost all my images I had downloaded to it. I was able to recover a bunch off the memory cards but I lost some good stuff. 

but hey I won the lotto! again! :biggrin:


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

jeromy said:


> got home late last night from my photo trip to yellowstone. It was a good and bad trip. I got some amazing shots. Saturday i took a dive, dropped about 4 feet, messed me up pretty good. wrist is the worst, but I saved the camera! on the way home my camaro lost 5th and 6th gear, made for a long drive. When I finally made it home my portable hard drive had lost all my images I had downloaded to it. I was able to recover a bunch off the memory cards but I lost some good stuff.
> 
> but hey I won the lotto! again! :biggrin:


Dayum Jeromy!!! Sounds like you had a real time of it. Hopefully you had a good smoke to help ease the pain and help you relax.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Same preferences and address as last time, I assume?


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Same preferences and address as last time, I assume?


Help a fellow new to this lottery by refreshing his memory as to what these preferences and address are/is.

p


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Same preferences and address as last time, I assume?





rehbas21 said:


> Help a fellow new to this lottery by refreshing his memory as to what these preferences and address are/is.
> 
> p


actually i am thinking about haveing the tins sent to a support out troops kind of thing. I know their is one for cigars on this site, Is their a pipe version? anyone know?


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Im not sure about one on this site but I know Frenchy sends some packages to the troops, maybe you could contact him and arrange the tins to be shipped to Frenchy and maybe he could send them with his next batch of cobs ect overseas? Just thinking aloud here.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

jeromy said:


> actually i am thinking about haveing the tins sent to a support out troops kind of thing. I know their is one for cigars on this site, Is their a pipe version? anyone know?


We could always just send a tin to you and than you can decide to keep them or donate them, your choice. Just a thought.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Mr.Lordi said:


> We could always just send a tin to you and than you can decide to keep them or donate them, your choice. Just a thought.


yeah, ill start a payment thread and pm every one my address.


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm down to be in now. Have some trader feedback!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

iairj84 said:


> I'm down to be in now. Have some trader feedback!


welcome to the lotto!

added!
1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
4. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
5. MarkC- 1, 15, 29
6. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32
7. rehbas21- 11, 25, 39
8. Vrbas - 3, 17, 31
9. iairj84- 7, 21, 35
10.- 14, 28, 33
11. - 6, 20, 34
12. - 13, 27, 19
13. - 9, 23, 37


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

next lotto is this coming up saturday, nov 7th. Everyone needs to check in and confirm their commitment to stay in the lotto!

If you are on the fence about this you should join, it really is quite fun. whether you are the winner or loser, it is fun to see your mail box explode or to hook a fellow puffer up with some loot. 

Im in!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Sign me up please.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

added Pugsley!

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
4. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
5. MarkC- 1, 15, 29
6. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32
7. rehbas21- 11, 25, 39
8. Vrbas - 3, 17, 31
9. iairj84- 7, 21, 35
10.Pugsley- 14, 28, 33
11. - 6, 20, 34
12. - 13, 27, 19
13. - 9, 23, 37


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I am not sure if I can get in. I do have two trades. This looks like fun.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Mitch said:


> I am not sure if I can get in. I do have two trades. This looks like fun.


looks like you qualify ipe:

added
1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
4. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
5. MarkC- 1, 15, 29
6. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32
7. rehbas21- 11, 25, 39
8. Vrbas - 3, 17, 31
9. iairj84- 7, 21, 35
10.Pugsley- 14, 28, 33
11.Mitch- 6, 20, 34
12. - 13, 27, 19
13. - 9, 23, 37


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

okay, count me in i guess!


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

add me in please


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

cp478 said:


> okay, count me in i guess!





Z.Kramer said:


> add me in please


added both you!

we can start a waiting list now that we are full up. if the wait list is big enough they will play their own game.

updated
1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
4. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
5. MarkC- 1, 15, 29
6. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32
7. rehbas21- 11, 25, 39
8. Vrbas - 3, 17, 31
9. iairj84- 7, 21, 35
10.Pugsley- 14, 28, 33
11.Mitch- 6, 20, 34
12.Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
13.cp478- 9, 23, 37


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Sweet. Nice job guys someone's going to get a haul.


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

I would like to be added to the waiting list please.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
4. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
5. MarkC- 1, 15, 29
6. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32
7. rehbas21- 11, 25, 39
8. Vrbas - 3, 17, 31
9. iairj84- 7, 21, 35
10.Pugsley- 14, 28, 33
11.Mitch- 6, 20, 34
12.Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
13.cp478- 9, 23, 37

waiting list:
1.Jaxon67


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Uh oh...looks like I'd better confirm my spot; I'm in!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Man, this is good to see all the new people.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

good to be back!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm in for the Nov lotty!

However, I'm flying that-a-way a few days after the drawing. I should be able to send out a tin from the cellar to the winner (unless its me, tee hee) before I have to flap real hard (yes, flying economy, aargh). But ... if the winner has some weird tastes, there may be a delay. Just FYI.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

if jaxon wants in i will step down for now!
money is still tight so its not a big deal to let him have my spot.


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

cp478 said:


> if jaxon wants in i will step down for now!
> money is still tight so its not a big deal to let him have my spot.


Thank you kind sir. If the powers that be agree, I would love to.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

no problem, i was hesitant to get back in anyway.
i am sure they will let ya.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

ill make the switch for you two. A few people have not confirmed yet so cp478 you might not get out that easy! (or maybe you will if decide not to)
:biggrin:

current list:
1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
4. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
5. MarkC- 1, 15, 29
6. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32
7. rehbas21- 11, 25, 39
8. Vrbas - 3, 17, 31
9. iairj84- 7, 21, 35
10. Pugsley- 14, 28, 33
11. Mitch- 6, 20, 34
12. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
13. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37

waiting list:
1.cp478


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanx, sorry for the trouble!
It has killed me to be out of the lotto but the neverending layoff from hades continues.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

I still need a few to confirm/deny their commitment to this month lotto, failure to do so will get you knocked of the list.


1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36 confirmed
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 confirmed
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 ?
4. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 ?
5. MarkC- 1, 15, 29 confirmed
6. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 ?
7. rehbas21- 11, 25, 39 ?
8. Vrbas - 3, 17, 31 ? 
9. iairj84- 7, 21, 35 New add 
10. Pugsley- 14, 28, 33 new add
11. Mitch- 6, 20, 34 new add
12. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 new add
13. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 new add

waiting list:
1.cp478 new add


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

cp478 said:


> Thanx, sorry for the trouble!
> It has killed me to be out of the lotto but the neverending layoff from hades continues.


no problem at all, I know exactly where you are coming from, I was laid off a long term job 2 years ago and am now an collage bum. Crazy world right now.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'm still in. I'm feeling pretty good about that #4 this time!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I am in


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36 confirmed
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 confirmed
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 confirmed
4. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 ?
5. MarkC- 1, 15, 29 confirmed
6. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 confirmed
7. rehbas21- 11, 25, 39 ?
8. Vrbas - 3, 17, 31 ? 
9. iairj84- 7, 21, 35 New add 
10. Pugsley- 14, 28, 33 new add
11. Mitch- 6, 20, 34 new add
12. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 new add
13. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 new add

waiting list:
1.cp478 new add


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

i'd like to step out this month if it's not too late already.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

you know what, screw it i'll stay in. Maybe luck will find me this time.

CONFIRMED, i'm in.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Haha , glad to see you stayed!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

almost every one has confirmed. 

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36 confirmed
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 confirmed
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 confirmed
4. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 ?
5. MarkC- 1, 15, 29 confirmed
6. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 confirmed
7. rehbas21- 11, 25, 39 ?
8. Vrbas - 3, 17, 31 confirmed 
9. iairj84- 7, 21, 35 New add 
10. Pugsley- 14, 28, 33 new add
11. Mitch- 6, 20, 34 new add
12. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 new add
13. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 new add

waiting list:
1.cp478 new add


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I think I may still be able to do it this month, I'm not sure. I can let you know for sure by no later than Thursday, if that is ok.

Tonight is election night here in Maine, so I'm sorta tied up, trying to get last minute votes for my father for the mayors race.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Mr.Lordi said:


> I think I may still be able to do it this month, I'm not sure. I can let you know for sure by no later than Thursday, if that is ok.
> 
> Tonight is election night here in Maine, so I'm sorta tied up, trying to get last minute votes for my father for the mayors race.


Good luck to your father! i hope all your work is worth while! arty:


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a question. I don't have to buy people tobacco that would only be available online do I. For instance, no B&M carries GL Pease. So if someone wanted that, I wouldn't be able to get it, and I just don't shop online. So with the tin price and shipping this could be an expensive game for me. Do people make general recommendations, and from there I go pick something out in that style. Thank you.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Usually the winner will put out a few of his favorites. The winner may provide guidelines, like no aromatics, or I don't like vapers ect. ect. I don't recall anyone saying this one tin is all I will except. I think it's funner that way, you never really expect what you are going to end up with and you might just discover a tobacco you really like. 

I usually just order a tin online and have it sent straight to the winner. It's easy, I'm going to have to pay to ship it anyway, tins are cheaper online and selection is better. My local [email protected] is to $$. Others ship something from their celler or buy it locally. What ever is easy for you. 

Just remember the rules state a "premium" tin of tobacco. This is not the place to pass off crappy baccy.

Hope this helps! Anymore qustions anyone go ahead and fire away!


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

jeromy said:


> Usually the winner will put out a few of his favorites. The winner may provide guidelines, like no aromatics, or I don't like vapers ect. ect. I don't recall anyone saying this one tin is all I will except. I think it's funner that way, you never really expect what you are going to end up with and you might just discover a tobacco you really like.
> 
> I usually just order a tin online and have it sent straight to the winner. It's easy, I'm going to have to pay to ship it anyway, tins are cheaper online and selection is better. My local [email protected] is to $$. Others ship something from their celler or buy it locally. What ever is easy for you.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Got my unemployment check today and with it was a letter stating that i had exhausted the funds.
Nice of em to give me a little warning huh!

Please remove me from the waiting list!
Sorry!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

cp478 said:


> Got my unemployment check today and with it was a letter stating that i had exhausted the funds.
> Nice of em to give me a little warning huh!
> 
> Please remove me from the waiting list!
> Sorry!


I hope something pops up for you soon. Stupid economy bs anyway...


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

cp478 removed from wait list
rehbas21, permanently removed from lottery....

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36 confirmed
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 confirmed
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 confirmed
4. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 ?
5. MarkC- 1, 15, 29 confirmed
6. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 confirmed
7. Vrbas - 3, 17, 31 confirmed 
8. iairj84- 7, 21, 35 New add 
9. Pugsley- 14, 28, 33 new add
10. Mitch- 6, 20, 34 new add
11. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 new add
12. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 new add
13. - 11, 25, 39


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

jeromy said:


> cp478 removed from wait list
> rehbas21, permanently removed from lottery....
> 
> 1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36 confirmed
> ...


Consider me confirmed. I should have no problems getting around to it this month. I still got a tin in my cellar for the winner.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Heck with it , give me number 13!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Consider me confirmed. I should have no problems getting around to it this month. I still got a tin in my cellar for the winner.


great!, how did your dad do in the election?



cp478 said:


> Heck with it , give me number 13!


 right on...

new list every one should be good to go.

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 
4. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 
5. MarkC- 1, 15, 29 
6. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 
7. Vrbas - 3, 17, 31 
8. iairj84- 7, 21, 35 
9. Pugsley- 14, 28, 33 
10. Mitch- 6, 20, 34 
11. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 
12. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 
13. cp478- 11, 25, 39


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

cp478 said:


> Heck with it , give me number 13!


:tongue1:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

cp478 said:


> Heck with it , give me number 13!


That's my lucky number!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mine too!
I am feeling really lucky. the bad luck has got to be almost all gone!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

It's great to see the Pipe Lottery filled up this month! 

Best of luck gentlemen; and thank you, Jeromy, for all your work and efforts in organizing this event! :tu


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow; we're playing for an instant cellar this time!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Wow; we're playing for an instant cellar this time!


Yeah! Thats the way to do it :banana:


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Blaylock said:


> It's great to see the Pipe Lottery filled up this month!
> 
> Best of luck gentlemen; and thank you, Jeromy, for all your work and efforts in organizing this event! :tu


Thanks back atyou for your support as well, you do alot for this forum. Thanks


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Charlie, i'll trade you my 3 for your 11

<_<
>_>


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Can't do it!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

jeromy said:


> great!, how did your dad do in the election?


We lost, but I feel he did better than expected for a first time candidate. Either we'll try to run him again in two years or I might give it a go.

Either way, we have two years to fix the mistake of this election and come back stronger.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'd offer advice, but since I grew up in one of those places where whoever carried the graveyard won, it probably wouldn't help...


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

MarkC said:


> I'd offer advice, but since I grew up in one of those places where whoever carried the graveyard won, it probably wouldn't help...


I was joking with my father, back when we started the process, that we should call Acorn and see if they could help us win over the "undecided" dead voters. lol


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

at least you gave it a shot. i bet it was a big learning experience. Good luck next time.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

lotto is comming up soon, here is a final update, I gave Vrbas untill the last minuet but he has not posted a good DC number and I have not received a tin. Alas I have to remove him from this months lotto. 

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 
4. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 
5. MarkC- 1, 15, 29 
6. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 
7. - 3, 17, 31 
8. iairj84- 7, 21, 35 
9. Pugsley- 14, 28, 33 
10. Mitch- 6, 20, 34 
11. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 
12. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 
13. cp478- 11, 25, 39


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Mr. Lordi is the winnder, congrads bro.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Congrats! Better make room in that cellar!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

powerball was #26, congrats to MR.Lordi! 

pm everybody with your addy, and ill start a thread to use for the payment. everyone please use that thread for all payment related discussion. 
thanks!

edit, you guys are fast!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Is there going to be a December lotto?


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> Is there going to be a December lotto?


im in


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Mitch said:


> im in


:tpd:


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Me too!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> Is there going to be a December lotto?


always!

im in!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

lotto is saturday. please check in. 

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36 in!
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 
4. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 
5. MarkC- 1, 15, 29 
6. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in!
7. - 3, 17, 31 
8. iairj84- 7, 21, 35 
9. Pugsley- 14, 28, 33 in!
10. Mitch- 6, 20, 34 
11. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 
12. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in!
13. cp478- 11, 25, 39


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Jeromy, you can slip me into #7.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

im in


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I found a lucky penny this week, so I'm in.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

updated, added commonsenseman.

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36 in!
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in!
4. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 
5. MarkC- 1, 15, 29 in!
6. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in!
7. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31 in!
8. iairj84- 7, 21, 35 
9. Pugsley- 14, 28, 33 in!
10. Mitch- 6, 20, 34 in!
11. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 in!
12. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in!
13. cp478- 11, 25, 39 in!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm in for Dec! :boohoo:


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36 in!
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in!
4. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 
5. MarkC- 1, 15, 29 in!
6. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in!
7. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31 in!
8. iairj84- 7, 21, 35 
9. Pugsley- 14, 28, 33 in!
10. Mitch- 6, 20, 34 in!
11. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 in!
12. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in!
13. cp478- 11, 25, 39 in!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

lotto is saturday!
Mr.Lordi, iairj84 will you please check in please?


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm in again, sorry forgot to check in here until today.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

If there's anymore room, toss me in there.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Vrbas said:


> If there's anymore room, toss me in there.


i will add you to the wait list.

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36 in!
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in!
4. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 
5. MarkC- 1, 15, 29 in!
6. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in!
7. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31 in!
8. iairj84- 7, 21, 35 in!
9. Pugsley- 14, 28, 33 in!
10. Mitch- 6, 20, 34 in!
11. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 in!
12. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in!
13. cp478- 11, 25, 39 in!

wait list
1. Vrbas


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Yeah, I'm in again. Maybe I'll get super lucky and win again!


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Yeah, I'm in again. Maybe I'll get super lucky and win again!


I knew the winner from last time couldn't bail


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

You gotta let it ride.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

good luck everyone!

current list
1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
4. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 
5. MarkC- 1, 15, 29
6. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32
7. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31
8. iairj84- 7, 21, 35
9. Pugsley- 14, 28, 33
10. Mitch- 6, 20, 34
11. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
12. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37
13. cp478- 11, 25, 39

wait list
1. Vrbas


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Congrats to commonsenseman!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> Congrats to commonsenseman!


:woohoo:


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Yes, congrats! So, what type of baccy ya be wantin'?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Yes, congrats! So, what type of baccy ya be wantin'?


Thanks guys! In order, here are my favorites:

1) VA's
2) Burleys
3) VA/Pers
4) English's
.
.
.
.
473) Captain Black

You get the idea.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

power ball was 17, congrats commonsenseman!

ill start your tread asap


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Congrats Jeff ...... so where do they sell that Captain Black?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> Congrats Jeff ...... so where do they sell that Captain Black?


Not sure, but hopefully it comes with a barf-bag!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Next drawing is comming up, Jan 2. Everyone check in please!

I'm in.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm in again


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

IN!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

I am in for this one!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm in, of course! :mischief:


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm in again.


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

IN!!!!!!!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Congrats to dj1340 on the post Xmas win.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. jeromy - 8, 22, 36 in!
2. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
3. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in!
4. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 
5. MarkC- 1, 15, 29 in!
6. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in!
7. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31 in!
8. iairj84- 7, 21, 35
9. Pugsley- 14, 28, 33 in!
10. Mitch- 6, 20, 34
11. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
12. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in!
13. cp478- 11, 25, 39 in!

wait list
1. Vrbas
2. zitro_joe


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Id like to be IN if at all possible.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm in. I can't resist.


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

I won't be participating for january. I am having card issues that have made it difficult for me to purchase things online at this point in time. More info in the payment thread if anyone's curious. 

I'll be back but it's more fair to allow people on the waitlist in on it.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I won't be able to get to the post office until Saturday to send comonsense his tobaccy (Sorry). Life should slow down a little bit now (I haven't smoked my pipe in a month, this is not good). So I want to pull out of the lotto this month anyway.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

updated list, Mitch and iairj84 removed. Vrbas, zitro_joe and slyder added from wait list. 

Also I am going to have to sit out for a bit. No income currently. 

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 
4. MarkC- 1, 15, 29 in!
5. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in!
6. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31 in!
7. Pugsley- 14, 28, 33 in!
8. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 in!
9. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in!
10. cp478- 11, 25, 39 in!
11. Vrbas- 8, 22, 36
12. zitro_joe- 7, 21, 35
13. slyder- 6, 20, 34


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

iairj84 said:


> I won't be participating for january. I am having card issues that have made it difficult for me to purchase things online at this point in time. More info in the payment thread if anyone's curious.
> 
> I'll be back but it's more fair to allow people on the waitlist in on it.





Mitch said:


> I won't be able to get to the post office until Saturday to send comonsense his tobaccy (Sorry). Life should slow down a little bit now (I haven't smoked my pipe in a month, this is not good). So I want to pull out of the lotto this month anyway.


I removed you two, you both need to post DC/ tracking numbers ASAP for your part in last months lotto!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

vrbas asked to be removed 

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 
4. MarkC- 1, 15, 29 in!
5. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in!
6. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31 in!
7. Pugsley- 14, 28, 33 in!
8. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 in!
9. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in!
10. cp478- 11, 25, 39 in!
11. zitro_joe- 7, 21, 35
12. slyder- 6, 20, 34
13. - 8, 22, 36


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

As much as I would love to stay in, and I really do(my gut has a feeling) the part of my brain responsible for rational thought and logic, are telling me that with everything I have going on this month, I just can't.

So I must also withdraw. Hopefully, if there is room, maybe I will be back in next month or what have you.

I hope whoever ends up with my numbers, if anyone, wins.

Jeromy, if possible and no one else fills my spot this month(I don't know if anyone else is on the waiting list) and it is available next month, If I may, I would like the option to get my same numbers back (I've grown attached to them lol) if not, I understand that, too!

So good luck to all of you tomorrow night, but I'll have to exit stage left this month. Its been fun.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Mr.Lordi said:


> As much as I would love to stay in, and I really do(my gut has a feeling) the part of my brain responsible for rational thought and logic, are telling me that with everything I have going on this month, I just can't.
> 
> So I must also withdraw. Hopefully, if there is room, maybe I will be back in next month or what have you.
> 
> ...


no waiting list, 2 open spots now with the addition of yours. If no one grabs it I can add you for next time.

list for tomorrows lotto so far,

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
3. MarkC- 1, 15, 29
4. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32
5. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31
6. Pugsley- 14, 28, 33
7. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
8. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37
9. cp478- 11, 25, 39
10. zitro_joe- 7, 21, 35
11. slyder- 6, 20, 34
12. - 8, 22, 36
13. - 12, 26, 5


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

and the winner is: Jaxon67 with a 37! congrats! I will start a payment thread.

ppp


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

i know its early but im gonna just get this outta the way now......im IN for Februarys lotto.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I would like to play next month, assuming there is an open slot.


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

slyder said:


> i know its early but im gonna just get this outta the way now......im IN for Februarys lotto.


Me too! This lotto thing is really working out for me:thumb:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, me in too! Is it too early to say AYE for the March drawing too? :tape:


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

in baby


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I guess you can count me in for Feb.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

updated!

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
3. MarkC- 1, 15, 29
4. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32
5. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31 in!
6. Pugsley- 14, 28, 33
7. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
8. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in!
9. cp478- 11, 25, 39
10. zitro_joe- 7, 21, 35 in!
11. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in!
12. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 new add in!
13. - 12, 26, 5


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
3. MarkC- 1, 15, 29
4. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32
5. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31 in!
6. Pugsley- 14, 28, 33
7. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
8. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in!
9. cp478- 11, 25, 39
10. zitro_joe- 7, 21, 35 in!
11. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in!
12. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 new add in!
13. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 in!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

jeromy said:


> 1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
> 2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
> 3. MarkC- 1, 15, 29
> 4. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32
> ...


i would like to play if there is room for one more,if not can i get on the waiting list?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

IN!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm in again


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Put me on the waiting list please and give my spot to Shuckins. I'll jump back in next time there's an opening.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

updated per new posts..

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. MarkC- 1, 15, 29
4. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in!
5. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31 in!
6. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
7. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in!
8. cp478- 11, 25, 39
9. zitro_joe- 7, 21, 35 in!
10. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in!
11. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 new add in!
12. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 in!
13. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 new add in!

Wait list
1,Pugsley


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

You guys getting antsy? Okay; if we're declaring this early, I'm in.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> Put me on the waiting list please and give my spot to Shuckins. I'll jump back in next time there's an opening.


wow!
thanks warren!
i would have been more than happy just getting on the waiting list!!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

shuckins said:


> wow!
> thanks warren!
> i would have been more than happy just getting on the waiting list!!


I'm afraid my motives are purely selfish. I have so many open tins that I need to finish, and so many more that I'm fighting the urge to open, and I fear that eventually my luck will run out and I'll win this thing and that will only add to the temptation.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Are we full for Feb, or are there still spots open?


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I still haven't been able to make my payment for last month yet. so per the rules i think i am out.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

update
1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. MarkC- 1, 15, 29 in!
4. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in!
5. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31 in!
6. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
7. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in!
8. cp478- 11, 25, 39
9. zitro_joe- 7, 21, 35 in!
10. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in!
11. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 new add in!
12. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 in!
13. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 new add in!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

cp478 said:


> I still haven't been able to make my payment for last month yet. so per the rules i think i am out.





> 6.The winner must receive your tin before the next drawing, or a DC/delivery confirmation # posted in the game thread the day of the next drawing. If this is not done, you will be removed from the lottery until your end is received.


as long as you post a dc number before Saturday your good. but get on it slacker!!!


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

Finally posted my DC posted for last month's payment so

I am in!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

lotto is in about 10 mins. here is the final list. 
cp478- removed from lotto for failing to provide past winner his tin. 

so we have a full boat ill throw my self back in. 

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
3. MarkC- 1, 15, 29
4. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32
5. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31
6. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
7. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37
8. zitro_joe- 7, 21, 35
9. slyder- 6, 20, 34
10. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36
11. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
12. shuckins- 14, 28, 33
13. Jeromy- 11, 25, 39

good luck everyone!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

> 4. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32


Power ball was 4. congrats!!!

payment thread started.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

congrats CQ!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats Commander Quan! I hope you like Captain Black!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Congrats Commander Quan! I hope you like Captain Black!


Ooooh! Now I know what to do with that Mixture 79 I'm sitting on!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

is it too early to sign up for the next one?


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks for breaking the ice.........IM IN AS WELL.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I gotta let it ride, IN!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

If you don't play you can't win.

Count me in, too!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Me in, me in, me in!


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hell yeah, I'm in!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm going to have to take a break from this one this month guys; sorry.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MarkC said:


> I'm going to have to take a break from this one this month guys; sorry.


I'll take his spot if it's open. If not, add me to the waiting list please.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Everyone for the March drawing, check in here so this can be updated in time for this weekend.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

RJpuffs said:


> Everyone for the March drawing, check in here so this can be updated in time for this weekend.


Ron, thanks for taking this over in Jeromy's absence!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

This is me checking in.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

checking in also...


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in!
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31 in!
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in!
7. zitro_joe- 7, 21, 35
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in!
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in!
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in!
13. - 1, 15, 29


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Jeromy! Glad to be participating.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

sorry about the late update, this month has been crazy and i haven't had much online time. 

dj1340, Z.Kramer, Mr.Lordi, zitro_joe still need to check in, ill send pm.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm in again, sorry for doing it sooner


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in!
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31 in!
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in!
7. zitro_joe- 7, 21, 35
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in!
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in!
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in!
13. - 1, 15, 29


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm in! I'm in!

I know all the rules about posting the DC for last months payment. I will have my hands on my p&c order Friday and turn CQ's tin around to him. Don't worry Jeromy you won't have to yank me for the lotto.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Is there room for me this month?


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Z.Kramer said:


> I'm in! I'm in!
> 
> I know all the rules about posting the DC for last months payment. I will have my hands on my p&c order Friday and turn CQ's tin around to him. Don't worry Jeromy you won't have to yank me for the lotto.


the man likes to live on the edge!



Pugsley said:


> Is there room for me this month?


you're in. 
1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in!
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31 in!
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in!
7. zitro_joe- 7, 21, 35
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in!
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in!
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in!
13. Pugsley- 1, 15, 29 in!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I'm going to have to pass on the lotto this month, have some stuff I need to pay.

Any chance I could be put on the waiting list to get my numbers back should no one end up with them again, as I did last time?

If not, thats cool, too!


Good luck to everyone this month.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Cant do it this month, I am headed to Omaha for a month. Wont be around to follow-up.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

latest update. 

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in!
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31 in!
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 awaiting dc#
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in!
7. - 7, 21, 35 open spot!
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in!
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. - 12, 26, 5 open spot! 
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in!
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in!
13. Pugsley- 1, 15, 29 in!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh, jeez...since I managed to get my tin for last month off in the nick of time, I guess I'll go ahead and go for it. Count me in again. Can't have all those open spots!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, those are my lucky numbers too!


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

jeromy said:


> the man likes to live on the edge!


Haha. DC just posted in the Feb. payment thread.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

latest update. 

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in!
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31 in!
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 in!
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in!
7.MarkC - 7, 21, 35 in!
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in!
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. - 12, 26, 5 open spot! 
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in!
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in!
13. Pugsley- 1, 15, 29 in!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

One open spot! C'mon somebody!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Go ahead and put Charlie (cp478 ) in that open spot......Ill cover his tin this month. He had to bow out a few months ago due to his job situation and the poor dude is workin 3 jobs now to make ends meat. Ive got a few extra bucks this month so i can swing one extra tin.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

powerball was #15! congrats Uh I mean pugsley!!!! 

as usual I will start a thread. 

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in!
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31 in!
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 in!
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in!
7.MarkC - 7, 21, 35 in!
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in!
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. - 12, 26, 5 open spot! 
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in!
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in!
13. Pugsley- 1, 15, 29 in!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats Mark!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

are you serious, after I just said those were my lucky numbers!


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

jeromy said:


> powerball was #15! congrats MarcC!!!
> 
> as usual I will start a thread.
> 
> ...


Am I seeing this wrong? I think the winner is Pugsley.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Geez..and here I was going to drop out!

Oops; judging by Kramer's post, maybe I should have


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Geez..and here I was going to drop out!
> 
> Oops; judging by Kramer's post, maybe I should have


Sorry Mark, that must be major psyche. I hate to rain on your parade, but we can't have the pipe tobacco lotto getting mixed up!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

That's okay; I had the "winning elation trip" for a while there...


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow, how did I do that, I swear It was Marc! I am sorry mark! Man I feel dumb.


Edit, well you number used to be 15! Till recently.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

If you're trying to make me feel better by telling me that I would have won if I hadn't dropped out for a week, it's not working...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mark...PM me your address. I've got a little something I think you've been interested in trying that I've been wanting to bomb you with anyway. You can smoke a few bowls while you contemplate how this experience has made you a better person.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

So did anyone get my numbers or is it ok to reclaim them for April?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Mark...PM me your address. I've got a little something I think you've been interested in trying that I've been wanting to bomb you with anyway. You can smoke a few bowls while you contemplate how this experience has made you a better person.


There's no need for that, but you've got me curious now...pm on the way! :biggrin:


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Mr.Lordi said:


> So did anyone get my numbers or is it ok to reclaim them for April?


:biggrin:
1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37
7.MarkC - 7, 21, 35
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 in!
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39
13. Pugsley- 1, 15, 29


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

im in for April


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

jeromy said:


> :biggrin:
> 1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
> 2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
> 3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Mark...PM me your address. I've got a little something I think you've been interested in trying that I've been wanting to bomb you with anyway. You can smoke a few bowls while you contemplate how this experience has made you a better person.


Keep your eyes on this one, guys; his idea of "a little something" is a whole sealed tin! Thanks, John; this is indeed one that's been at the top of my try list for a while. (Orlick Golden Sliced, for those curious; I've heard a lot about this, and the more I smoke, the more Virginias I want to try!) Thanks seems inadequate, but then this board seems to be full of great people.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Keep your eyes on this one, guys; his idea of "a little something" is a whole sealed tin! Thanks, John; this is indeed one that's been at the top of my try list for a while. (Orlick Golden Sliced, for those curious; I've heard a lot about this, and the more I smoke, the more Virginias I want to try!) Thanks seems inadequate, but then this board seems to be full of great people.


No problem. It's my pleasure. Let us know what you think when you give it a try. BTW - Python fan that I am I love your new avatar.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm ready to go again in april...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> No problem. It's my pleasure. Let us know what you think when you give it a try. BTW - Python fan that I am I love your new avatar.


A good indication of me before I finish that first cup of coffee... 

I'm in for April as well.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37
7.MarkC - 7, 21, 35 in
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 in
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39
13. Pugsley- 1, 15, 29


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Not going to take my winnings and run ..... I'm definitely in.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

In!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Count me in again


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

In for April! :madgrin:


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh yeah...I'm in.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

As of right now I am going to sit this one out.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

updated. 
1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. open spot!!!!- 4, 18, 32
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in!
7.open spot!!!! - 7, 21, 35
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 in
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in!
13. Pugsley- 1, 15, 29 In!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Oops...sorry guys; I'm going to have to drop out for a while.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

We need more people. Don't want to see the winning number go to an open spot.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Morning bump!

If you don't play, you can't win!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Fine I'm back in. I just hope the winner doesn't mind getting a package of Dutch Maser tobacco. :smoke2:


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

updated. 
Looks like zkramer might be getting the boot. 
Sending reminder pms. 
1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31?
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19?????????
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in!
7.open spot!!!! - 7, 21, 35
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 in
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in!
13. Pugsley- 1, 15, 29 In!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Sure what the heck, I'll play again.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

forgot about this,been busy with the troop thing and the tambo thing.

thanks for putting me in!!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll take the lucky number 7 spot and fill up the game for April.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31 in
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19????????? 
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in!
7. ultramag - 7, 21, 35
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 in
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in!
13. Pugsley- 1, 15, 29 In!


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good luck everybody!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Z.Kramer kicked out due to not fulfilling his part in march. 

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 KICKED
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37
7. ultramag - 7, 21, 35
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39
13. Pugsley- 1, 15, 29


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

ok so i hope i dont mess this up this week..... But power ball was # 4. 

Winner by my crappy eyes is:
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32

ill wait to start the payment tread until some one else confirms lol. 

Congrats Commander Quan!!!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

CQ again????? 

Haha, just kidding man, congrats!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Congrats Commander!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

And to think, he dropped too, until you guys convinced him to join again. 

lol, just kidding. Congrats!

Any preferences?


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Commander Quan said:


> Fine I'm back in. I just hope the winner doesn't mind getting a package of Dutch Maser tobacco. :smoke2:


Alrighty then, Dutch Master baccy it is!!! :tease:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I don't freaking believe it. I only signed up so someone wouldn't get short changed from the empty spots. I am a little embarrassed quite frankly.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> I don't freaking believe it. I only signed up so someone wouldn't get short changed from the empty spots. I am a little embarrassed quite frankly.


payment thread started! you lucky guy!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The drawing is only 2 weeks away. I'm in, who else?


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Im in again. Even though I think CQ has it rigged.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Mmmmmwwwwwhahahahaha :smoke2:

They just started selling Powerball tickets in Ohio for this Saturdays drawing. I'll be buying a couple.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

buy one for me......if i win ill send you a dollar


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm in for May! :first:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

In!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in!
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31
5. open- 13, 27, 19 
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37
7. ultramag - 7, 21, 35
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in!
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39
13. Pugsley- 1, 15, 29


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

do we get the same numbers month after month? Cause thems the same as last month. I thought we got new numbers each month.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm in and yes the numbers stay the same each month


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

shows how much attention i pay.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm in again!


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

In!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm in. Should I just mail a tin to Commander Quan now and avoid the rush?


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

For all whom are wondering, I eventually sorted out my payment to Warren. I also offered to send something to Derrick as a show of good faith to the lotto, but he declined my offer. 

So, I would like to re-enter the lotto this month please. Looks like my slot is still open. I even have a tin already purchased to send out to the next winner.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> I'm in. Should I just mail a tin to Commander Quan now and avoid the rush?


Now that's funny!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Just doing a little house cleaning

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in!
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31
5. open- 13, 27, 19
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in!
7. ultramag - 7, 21, 35
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in!
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in!
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in!
13. Pugsley- 1, 15, 29 in!

Zach, do you have a DC # for your payment to Pugsley?

3 Days left. 

If anyone wants on the waiting list encase anyone drops out sign up here!


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I PMed it straight to Warren. He has it. I can try to find the DC receipt to post here.



EDIT: Found it 0309 3220 0001 2497 1935


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm down for another month. 


1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in!
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31
5. open- 13, 27, 19
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in!
7. ultramag - 7, 21, 35 in!
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in!
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in!
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in!
13. Pugsley- 1, 15, 29 in!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Z.Kramer said:


> I PMed it straight to Warren. He has it. I can try to find the DC receipt to post here.
> 
> EDIT: Found it 0309 3220 0001 2497 1935


Received it today, all is good.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in!
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 in!
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in!
7. ultramag - 7, 21, 35 in!
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in!
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in!
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in!
13. Pugsley- 1, 15, 29 in!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I am in. Wouldn't want Commander Quan to win one less tin this time, right? lol


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

looks like all we need is commonsenseman and were good to go. ill send a reminder pm. 

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in!
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 in!
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in!
7. ultramag - 7, 21, 35 in!
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in!
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 in!
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in!
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in!
13. Pugsley- 1, 15, 29 in!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

jeromy said:


> looks like all we need is commonsenseman and were good to go. ill send a reminder pm.
> 
> 1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
> 2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in!
> ...


What the heck, I guess I'll donate.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

jeromy said:


> looks like all we need is commonsenseman and were good to go. ill send a reminder pm.
> 
> 1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
> 2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in!
> ...


A full house! Someone's gonna get lucky on Saturday :tease:


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

list is all set to go! good luck all!
I will be in the desert all day tomorrow covering the 1st race of the Boniville off road racing. BOR Racing I will give an update sunday most likely. good luck1

Jeromy

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in!
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31 in!
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 in!
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in!
7. ultramag - 7, 21, 35 in!
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in!
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 in!
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in!
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in!
13. Pugsley- 1, 15, 29 in!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> 1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 (Eating paint chips again??? :biggrin
> 2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in!
> 3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in!
> 4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31 in!
> ...


I've got a tin lined up for you CQ!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Power ball was 20, Congrats to slyder!!!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Not CQ? There must be a mistake!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow!!! thank you. I dont even have a speech prepared. I best buy some more lottery tickets. I won $5 on a $5 scratch ticket last night and now this. 

as far as tobacco goes.......i like Frog Morton, SG Balkan flake, Penzance, Old Dublin, ect ect. Im kinda hooked on English blends.........anything with Latakia. But im sure ill enjoy what ever you send.

PS. You guys can thank me later for breakin CQ's win streak.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats to Koby!!!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

How do I join the pipe lotto?


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

probably have to PM jeromy. I think we only do 13 people but if somebody backs out your in....but check with him first. There are usually 1 or 2 people that opt out here and there.

With that being said..........IM IN AGAIN FOR JUNE.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

louistogie said:


> How do I join the pipe lotto?


We are full right now but you can go on the waiting list. If any of the guys opt out your are in. I don't think there is a waiting list right now so you are the first to go in.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

yes, if some drop you will be first inline for the open slot, or if we get more that want in we can run 2 games:bounce:
1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37
7. ultramag - 7, 21, 35
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39
13. Pugsley- 1, 15, 29

wait list:
louistogie


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

If not, put me on next months I wanna give this a try.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm in for June, wheee! :banana:


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm down for June as well. :bounce:


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37
7. ultramag - 7, 21, 35 in
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39
13. Pugsley- 1, 15, 29

wait list:
louistogie


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

in again!


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 in
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37
7. ultramag - 7, 21, 35 in
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39
13. Pugsley- 1, 15, 29

wait list:
louistogie


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

IN!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'm in. I think there is still a little luck left in these numbers.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 in
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in
7. ultramag - 7, 21, 35 in
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39
13. Pugsley- 1, 15, 29

wait list:
louistogie


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm going to sit this one out so Louistogie can take my place.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

One more month for me, I'm in


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I s'pose I'm in.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

So I'm in?


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

louistogie said:


> So I'm in?


yup!

update
1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 in
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in
7. ultramag - 7, 21, 35 in
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39
13. louistogie- 1, 15, 29 in


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Sweet.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

jeromy said:


> 4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31
> 10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
> 12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39


You'se three clowns - check in! Drawing date draws ever closer. :humble:


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

RJpuffs said:


> You'se three clowns - check in! Drawing date draws ever closer. :humble:


This gives me an opportunity to ask something I've been curious about anyway since getting back in the lottery here. Why do 14 people have to check in and post up that they want to remain in the lottery every month vs. having the one or two that may wish to drop here and there posting that they want to drop?

Not really a big deal either way to me I don't guess. I've just never seen it done this way and know it's not the way it used to be here.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

ultramag said:


> This gives me an opportunity to ask something I've been curious about anyway since getting back in the lottery here. Why do 14 people have to check in and post up that they want to remain in the lottery every month vs. having the one or two that may wish to drop here and there posting that they want to drop?
> 
> Not really a big deal either way to me I don't guess. I've just never seen it done this way and know it's not the way it used to be here.


Interesting point, staying in by default does make sense.

Oh well, for this month I GUESS I'm in again. ipe:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I think it's good to have to check in, as it does help verify that you are indeed in contact and haven't gone on a sabbatical to South America or something.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

OK I hate to admit that andrew's right about anything :wink:, but here's what the rules state:



> 4. Each month, each player needs to confirm that he/she will be continuing to participate in the lottery. You need to do this by posting in this thread, not via the game thread or PM.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Jack Straw said:


> I think it's good to have to check in, as it does help verify that you are indeed in contact and haven't gone on a sabbatical to South America or something.


I guess before one's next South American sabbatical they could be sure that their lottery obligations are fulfilled and they have withdrawn themselves. Responsible members who are going to fullfill their obligations will do so either way. :2


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I knew it was in the rules in this knew thread because when I saw people doing it the first month I thought,"Boy, that sure is silly!!!" and then went looking and saw it's the way it was now. 

I was just curious as to why. Never saw it done this way anywhere else and it seems quite pointless. It was always set-up before here, and everywhere else I've pipe lottery'd, that if you wanted out you drop by x amount of time before the drawing. I guess in short, I'm just one of those PIA individuals who thinks the simple way with less steps involved is better unless there is a good reason.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> You'se three clowns - check in! Drawing date draws ever closer. :humble:


sent them a pm..

then noticed post from commonsenseman. 
update
1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31 in
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 in
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in
7. ultramag - 7, 21, 35 in
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39
13. louistogie- 1, 15, 29 in


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

ultramag said:


> This gives me an opportunity to ask something I've been curious about anyway since getting back in the lottery here. Why do 14 people have to check in and post up that they want to remain in the lottery every month vs. having the one or two that may wish to drop here and there posting that they want to drop?
> 
> Not really a big deal either way to me I don't guess. I've just never seen it done this way and know it's not the way it used to be here.


I believe the mods came up with this rule after we had a couple of people vanish and not pay up their tins. This way it verifys that you are willing and able to participate each month.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

jeromy said:


> I believe the mods came up with this rule after we had a couple of people vanish and not pay up their tins. This way it verifys that you are willing and able to participate each month.


Thank you sir!!!

That was what I kind of expected must've happened at some point. Also, thanks for your part in keeping the lottery up and running each month Jeromy. :tu

Just so everyone is aware, when I win Saturday I'm partial to Va's and VaPer's. :humble:


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

What the hell, put me down for $100 on New England....Whoops, you're not my bookie.  lol

I'm in again, what the heck. Worse thing happens I lose a pouch of Captain Black :twisted: lol


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31 in
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 in
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in
7. ultramag - 7, 21, 35 in
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 in
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39
13. louistogie- 1, 15, 29 in


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

^Indigo already said he's in this month in post #461 - full boat!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> ^Indigo already said he's in this month in post #461 - full boat!


thanks for keeping me in check, good catch.

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in
2. dj1340- 2, 16, 30 in
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31 in
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 in
6. Jaxon67- 9, 23, 37 in
7. ultramag - 7, 21, 35 in
8. slyder- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in
13. louistogie- 1, 15, 29 in


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

What do we do now? LOL!!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks like Indigosmoke won! Someone will start a payment thread and I'm sure John will PM everyone with his address and whatnot. Congrats John!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Yup powerball was 25 congrats indigosmoke! I will start a payment thread!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Finally! If you would, put me on the waiting list to get in on the Lottery! Thanks!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Im gonna jump out of the lotto for July since Ive won it once. That will let some of these other guys get in on it. And if my numbers win and they want to send me half their tins that would be ok.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats to Indigosmoke for the win. 
I also will be out out the lottery for the next few months. extremely busy summer coming up. Hopefully get back in this fall


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm in for july...


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

shuckins said:


> i'm in for july...


Little early, but I'm in for July too :boink:


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Me 3!


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm gonna have to pull out for a few months fellas. Just to dang busy during the summer months. See ya soon.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'm in for July


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm down for another month.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

If there's an open spot, I'd like to join this month.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Count me in for July!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Throw me back on the waitlist, boys; looking at John's loot has me worked up!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

up to date

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31 in
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
6. - 9, 23, 37
7. ultramag - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in
13. louistogie- 1, 15, 29 in


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I almost forgot. I am in.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Bump! One more open spot for tonight's drawing!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

good luck all

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31 in
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 in
6. - 9, 23, 37
7. ultramag - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 in
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in
13. louistogie- 1, 15, 29 in


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Commonsenseman won! *grumbles* :biggrin: J/K! Congrats!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

What? Me?


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> What? Me?


yup it was 3 congrats! ill start a thread.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

Congrats!

I saw 27 and thought I had won, but that was Wednesday's number. So close.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I am going to step out of the lotto for a couple months. Good luck to the rest of you guys, especially the guy that picks up my numbers!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm IN for ... what month is it again? Ah, IN for August!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

RJpuffs said:


> I'm IN for ... what month is it again? Ah, IN for August!


Yeah, me too!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

You can count me in for August as well.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

in again!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

august list:

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in
3. - 4, 18, 32
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
6. - 9, 23, 37
7. ultramag - 7, 21, 35
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in
13. louistogie- 1, 15, 29


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

lotto this week!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm gonna have to sit out this month, I'll be in Nicaragua for a while.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> I'm gonna have to sit out this month, I'll be in Nicaragua for a while.


Off to tour the tabacaleras down there? :smoke2:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

We can't have that many people out. I am withdrawing my withdrawal.


1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in
4. commonsenseman- 3, 17, 31
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
6. - 9, 23, 37
7. ultramag - 7, 21, 35
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in
13. louistogie- 1, 15, 29


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> I'm gonna have to sit out this month, I'll be in Nicaragua for a while.


I can't let this one pass. Nicaragua? por qué?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Off to tour the tabacaleras down there? :smoke2:





indigosmoke said:


> I can't let this one pass. Nicaragua? por qué?


Actually I'll be on a missions trip, so no cigars :hurt:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

If I was in Nicaragua I'd be on a mission too.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Wondering if I can be put on the list.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll play.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm in for this month.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm in too.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Contrabass Bry- 3, 17, 31 in
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
6. Amlique- 9, 23, 37 in
7. ultramag - 7, 21, 35
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in
13. louistogie- 1, 15, 29


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

You'se sleepy-heads, check in so we have a full boat for tomorrow!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I'm in. Can't miss my year anniversary. Should I lose, please let it be to someone who likes escudo so I don't have to buy any new tins. lol


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I'll pass on this one.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in
3. Commander Quan- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Contrabass Bry- 3, 17, 31 in
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 in
6. Amlique- 9, 23, 37 in
7. ultramag - 7, 21, 35????
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 in
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in
13. - 1, 15, 29


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

we have a winner... power ball was 30 ill start a tread like usual.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

on week till next go around


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

count me in


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

in again!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

jeromy said:


> on week till next go around


Wow, a month is over already? I'm in! Of course :evil:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

In!


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

HAHA!!!!!!!!!!!! I can post in this forum now  

Could I throw my name in for the lottery as well please? 
Mike


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'm out for September. Good Luck everyone.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Might as well put me in CQ's place then. ipe:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd like to be in if available!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I'm in...against my better judgement. Damn you vile temptress that is the tobacco lotto! lol


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

DC for Mark just posted.

I'm in for September.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

up to date

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. commonsenseman- 4, 18, 32 in! new add good luck
4. Contrabass Bry- 3, 17, 31 in!
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 in!
6. Amlique- 9, 23, 37
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35 in! new add good luck
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in!
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 in!
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in!
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in!
13. cp478- 1, 15, 29 in! new add good luck


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I got my lucky number 13 back after all this time!
THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Alright; full slate!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks like the winning number was 38, which according to my calculations makes RJ the winner! Congrats man!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Amlique was a no show before lotto drew so user was removed. 

Congrats RJ! its about time you won!

everyone please see the payment thread!

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 Winner!!!!
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30
3. commonsenseman- 4, 18, 32 
4. Contrabass Bry- 3, 17, 31
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
6. - 9, 23, 37
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39
13. cp478- 1, 15, 29


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

RJ? Booo! Lol just kidding. Congrats, man!

I got some some Mixture 79 mixed with Bokum Riff and just a hint of captain black. I think you'll like it. Lol

Congrats again.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats RJ!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

A little over a week to go until the next one, so I'll start the run...I'm in!


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

MarkC said:


> A little over a week to go until the next one, so I'll start the run...I'm in!


I am as well


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm in as well!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I wouldn't mind getting in on this if there's room!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm in...


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Are there any spots left for this months lottery?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I want to stay in but the winner is out of town so no verification on my payment.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

cp478 said:


> I want to stay in but the winner is out of town so no verification on my payment.


I'll assume responsibilty of receipt as the vendor dilly dallied and mailed it late - so CP is in!

And so am I. Commonsenseman Jeff will mail/send my losses/wins during my physical absence in Oct :thumb:


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

If there are any slots left for this month, sign me up. I'll take a stab at an excuse to place a new baccy order. Gotta love the win-win situation that is.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

update

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. commonsenseman- 4, 18, 32 
4. Contrabass Bry- 3, 17, 31
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
6. phager- 9, 23, 37 in!
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35 in!
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in!
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in!
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in!
13. cp478- 1, 15, 29 in!

Cpuless your next on the bubble if anyone drops.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Okay, I just got done talking with pipes and cigars to find out what is going on and they told me nothing had been shipped yet. So I told pipes and cigars to forget it and forget any of my future business. So I will be driving an hour and a half on wed. my day ff to go to the closest shop and I will mail a tin to RJ after that.

Sorry, this now puts me out of the lottery!
FORGET PIPES AND CIGARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NEVER AGAIN WILL THEY HAVE MY BUSINESS!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

cp478 said:


> Okay, I just got done talking with pipes and cigars to find out what is going on and they told me nothing had been shipped yet. So I told pipes and cigars to forget it and forget any of my future business. So I will be driving an hour and a half on wed. my day ff to go to the closest shop and I will mail a tin to RJ after that.
> 
> Sorry, this now puts me out of the lottery!
> FORGET PIPES AND CIGARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NEVER AGAIN WILL THEY HAVE MY BUSINESS!


Get the DC up before the deadline, I think that may be considered OK given the unusual circumstances?


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Again RJ I am sorry!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

If it's cool, I'm in again.

RJ's package will ship on Friday!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

sETTLED UP thanks to some help from commonsenseman.
Thanks Jeff, no good deed should go unpunished!

I AM IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I'm in for Oct.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I feel like the odds are probably against me because two of my numbers were the powerball numbers in the two consecutive drawings right before RJs win. 

But I'm in.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

update
Commonsenseman did not update for this month sorry, Cpuless fills his spot. 

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. cpuless- 4, 18, 32in! 
4. Contrabass Bry- 3, 17, 31 in
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 in
6. phager- 9, 23, 37 in!
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35 in!
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in!
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 in
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in!
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in!
13. cp478- 1, 15, 29 in!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

power ball was 25! congrats to indigosmoke! everyone check the payment thread.



jeromy said:


> 1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
> 2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in!
> 3. cpuless- 4, 18, 32in!
> 4. Contrabass Bry- 3, 17, 31 in
> ...


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I think I'd like to try my hand at this, I think I meet the requirements not. How does one get in on the action? Is there a waiting list?


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I know its early but I would like to stay in please!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm definitely in for November!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

me too!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm in...


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

I am staying in as well


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm in for Nov too! And I'll be home to collect my goodies if I win this time :whoo:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

It's a go for me! In!


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I am in for November.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

indigo's winnings are going out tomorrow, if not today...

Count me it!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. cpuless- 4, 18, 32in! 
4. Contrabass Bry- 3, 17, 31 in!
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 in!
6. phager- 9, 23, 37 in! 
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35 in! 
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in! 
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in! 
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in! 
13. cp478- 1, 15, 29 in!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Jessefive said:


> I think I'd like to try my hand at this, I think I meet the requirements not. How does one get in on the action? Is there a waiting list?


yes we can do a wait list, let me know and ill put our name on it.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes please!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

In.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Jessefive said:


> Yes please!





Jack Straw said:


> In.


1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. cpuless- 4, 18, 32in! 
4. Contrabass Bry- 3, 17, 31 in!
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 in!
6. phager- 9, 23, 37 in! 
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35 in! 
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in! 
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in! 
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in! 
13. cp478- 1, 15, 29 in!

wait list
Jessefive


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

i'd like to hop in on the new lotto


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I'm in!

Please let someone who likes Englishes win, should I lose! lol


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. cpuless- 4, 18, 32
4. Contrabass Bry- 3, 17, 31 in!
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 in!
6. phager- 9, 23, 37 in! 
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35 in! 
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in! 
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 in!
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in! 
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in! 
13. cp478- 1, 15, 29 in!

wait list
Jessefive
Vrbas


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Hmm, I see that I am no longer listed as In for this month.

Count me in as well please.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Cpuless said:


> Hmm, I see that I am no longer listed as In for this month.
> 
> Count me in as well please.


Got ya
Re: Pipe Tobacco Lottery, II
1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. cpuless- 4, 18, 32 in!
4. Contrabass Bry- 3, 17, 31 in!
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 in!
6. phager- 9, 23, 37 in! 
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35 in! 
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in! 
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 in!
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in! 
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in! 
13. cp478- 1, 15, 29 in!

wait list
Jessefive
Vrbas


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

And now we wait to see who the lucky soul is for this month. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks like Shuckins won! Congrats man.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Couldn't happen to a more generous BOTL. Congrats!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Looks like Shuckins won! Congrats man.


yup! ill start a thread


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

sweeet!!

and i'm easy cause i'll smoke anything!
so send that english or oriental that you've been looking at but not opening,get rid of that latakia that haunts your dreams,lose the butterscotch flavored rope you bought during a drunken binge.
i ain't picky,i'm just happy to be smokin'...lol


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I guess I'll be the first to sign up for next month!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm still in... on the waiting list!


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Imma let my spot go this month, I need to focus on the SPS purchase! 

Good luck, all!


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

I am in.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in! 
3. cpuless- 4, 18, 32 
4. Jessefive- 3, 17, 31 in! 
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19 
6. phager- 9, 23, 37 
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35 in! 
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in! 
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in! 
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in! 
13. cp478- 1, 15, 29 

wait list
Vrbas


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

In!


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm in for ... what month is that again? Oh, December, yes, I'm in for December!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm in...


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. cpuless- 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive- 3, 17, 31 in!
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
6. phager- 9, 23, 37 in!
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35 in!
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in!
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in!
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in!
13. cp478- 1, 15, 29

wait list
Vrbas


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Payment sent. Count me in for next month.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Payment sent , i would like to stay in!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. cpuless- 4, 18, 32 in!
4. Jessefive- 3, 17, 31 in!
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
6. phager- 9, 23, 37 in!
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35 in!
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in!
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in!
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in!
13. cp478- 1, 15, 29 in!

wait list
Vrbas


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I am trying to convince myself that I feel lucky this time.
If this one doesn't work out, I am done. 
Unfortunately I have to tighten up the budget.
So , win lose or draw. It has been a lot of fun enjoying this lotto and the friendship.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I'm in for December. Nearly forgot.

If one of you must win, please be someone who likes Peterson tobaccos or Virginas to make my life easy. Thank you, kindly! Lol

@cp478

I totally understand that sentiment and have been toying with the idea of December also being my last month. We shall see, though.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. cpuless- 4, 18, 32 in!
4. Jessefive- 3, 17, 31 in!
5. Z.Kramer- 13, 27, 19
6. phager- 9, 23, 37 in!
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35 in!
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in!
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 in!
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in!
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in!
13. cp478- 1, 15, 29 in!

wait list
Vrbas


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Andrew, looks like you've got some tobacco heading your way. Congrats!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Z.Kramer kicked for failing to fulfill his part in the November lotto. 

this months list:
1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. cpuless- 4, 18, 32 in!
4. Jessefive- 3, 17, 31 in!
5. - 13, 27, 19
6. phager- 9, 23, 37 in!
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35 in!
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in!
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 in!
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in!
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in!
13. cp478- 1, 15, 29 in!

wait list
Vrbas- spot 5 for jan if wanted.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Power ball was 22, congrats Jack Straw! Ill start a thread.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

And not to be one to dilly-dally ... I'm in for Jan! :cheer2:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm in for Jan as well!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm in as well!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

me too!


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm in again too!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I can go for one more !


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

ipe:

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 
3. cpuless- 4, 18, 32 
4. Jessefive- 3, 17, 31 in!
5. - 13, 27, 19
6. phager- 9, 23, 37 
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35 
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in!
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5 
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in!
13. cp478- 1, 15, 29 in!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Check in guys, with the holidays ya might forget to do it at the last minute and get left behind! Ho ho ho!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm in!


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

I WILL be in...I just need to still mail out Jack Straw's winnings.. I picked it up this weekend and will get it shipped out this week to Indigo as the placeholder. 
Mike


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Rest of you x'mas gnomes, speak up!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry to be wishy washy but I must bow out.
I hope you all the best. I have had a lot of fun and met some great people!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Well as some of you know I have been crazy busy with work. My wife has been busy also. She talked my daughter into doing some cleaning for christmas. By the time I finally get to sit back and relax and enjoy a smoke of some of my favorite tobaccos. I realize she has gotten rid of all my tobaccos. The garbagemen had already picked up the trash and I am screwed. So now you understand me bowing out of the lotto. Look for my pipes coming up soon for sale cause I cant afford to start over.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow. I don't know what to say.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Count me in for next month!


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll be in if there's room.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30
3. cpuless- 4, 18, 32 in!
4. Jessefive- 3, 17, 31 in!
5. johnmoss- 13, 27, 19 in!
6. phager- 9, 23, 37
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35 in!
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in!
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. Mr.Lordi- 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in!
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in!
13. - 1, 15, 29 in!


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

If that 13th spot is open, put me in. I like those numbers ... :mrgreen:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm in by the skin of my teeth!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow the drawing is on New Year's Day!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I'm out, too! It's been fun, but I want to start the New Year off with one less thing on my mind. Maybe in the future I'll rejoin you all. Good luck to everyone.

To whoever gets my numbers, remember if you win, to share with me, because If I didn't bow out, you wouldn't of won.  J/K lol

Good luck and Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Holy crap...I could have waited a couple of days and saved on postage!


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Can someone let me know if I was in or not? I don't know which numbers I have. 

Thanks!

The powerball was #36, which would be Jack Straw.. Congrats brother.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats Andrew! Looks like I can just add your Jan winnings to the December winnings I have from the other guys!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh wow! Good thing I ate my black eyed peas and stewed tomatoes yesterday...

Jeremiah, I'm guessing you had that 13th spot you asked for, but I'll let Jeromy update it. I do know that phager's spot is empty for not fulfilling last months lotto.


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> Jeremiah, I'm guessing you had that 13th spot you asked for, but I'll let Jeromy update it. I do know that phager's spot is empty for not fulfilling last months lotto.


Yeah, this was my first time trying this one out, so I wasn't sure how it all worked. I read the first page on the thread, but figured what the hell... I'll just do it. :mrgreen:eace:

Let me know what I need to do, if I was counted in, I take it I need to ship you a Tin of your choice? Is that how it works?


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Sorry for not getting this done yesterday. spent the holiday with my nephews. 

phager removed due to non paayment
mr lordi removed, thanks for playing as long as you did.
bhxhhcz asked for lucky # 13 so you got it

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. cpuless- 4, 18, 32 in!
4. Jessefive- 3, 17, 31 in!
5. johnmoss- 13, 27, 19 in!
6. - 9, 23, 37
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35 in!
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in!
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10. - 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in!
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39 in!
13. bhxhhcz- 1, 15, 29 in!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

confermed #36 jackstraw wins again! ill start a new payment thread!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

bhxhhcz said:


> Yeah, this was my first time trying this one out, so I wasn't sure how it all worked. I read the first page on the thread, but figured what the hell... I'll just do it. :mrgreen:eace:
> 
> Let me know what I need to do, if I was counted in, I take it I need to ship you a Tin of your choice? Is that how it works?


each participant sends a tin to the winner. in the payment thread the winner usually post what kind of tobacco they like, and will pm you their shipping info.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Dangit! Again! Congrats Andrew!


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Congratz again Andrew. Any special requests for this month?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks guys! I posted my likes in the January Payment Thread, whatever you want to send is fine by me!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

congrats andrew!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm in for February!


----------



## Johnisnotcool (Mar 7, 2010)

I would love to join for febs lottery if I could! Thanks


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, put me in for Feb too! Odds are Andrew can't win every time!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

In for Feb! :thumb:


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm in also!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I think I'll take my winnings and run...LOL. Just kidding, I'm definitely in for Feb!


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Any chance I can get in? Thanks


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Shipped out my losings, I am in again


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. cpuless- 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive- 3, 17, 31 in!
5. johnmoss- 13, 27, 19
6. commonsenseman- 9, 23, 37 in!
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35 in!
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in!
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10.Johnisnotcool - 12, 26, 5 in!
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33
12. indigosmoke- 11, 25, 39
13. bhxhhcz- 1, 15, 29

1 Sam_Wheat



Sam_Wheat said:


> Any chance I can get in? Thanks


your the next runner up


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm out. I just wanted to let you know as early as possible so Sam Wheat knows he's in.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

in again...


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

You guys can take me out.

I'll be in & out of the country for the next few months.. Tough to keep up with everything.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Count me in again for next month.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

You know I think I'm out for now.

Thanks


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Johnisnotcool said:


> I would love to join for febs lottery if I could! Thanks


Good timing!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

sorry guys i spaced this off, started new job and it has kept me busy. 

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in!
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in!
3. cpuless- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive- 3, 17, 31 in!
5. - 13, 27, 19
6. commonsenseman- 9, 23, 37 in!
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35 in!
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in!
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in!
10.Johnisnotcool - 12, 26, 5 in!
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in
12. sam wheat- 11, 25, 39 in
13. - 1, 15, 29


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

power ball was 5! congrats Johnisnotcool! you are cool this month lol ill start a thread.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Congratz on the victory John.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Congrats, whatcha into lately?


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Way to go John!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats John!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

congrats john!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

What the heck are all those open spaces? Put me in the #5 spot for March!


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Count me in for March. And lets fill those empty slots!


----------



## Johnisnotcool (Mar 7, 2010)

WOW!! I won! I really didn't see that coming! Hmmm Send me one of your favorites! I've just started smoking pipes recently so I'm just really into trying out new blends!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

In again for March! ipe:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm in for March as well.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

In!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

A week to go, chime in/sign up for the March lotty! And someone prod Jeromy for an update :fish:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Johnisnotcool, :boink: you been gettin stuff in yet? Let us know so we can be jealous of you!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm in...


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Commander Quan said:


> What the heck are all those open spaces? Put me in the #5 spot for March!


Actually I am going to take back that statement, I am out for March. Hopefully someone else will step up and take that spot.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Just shipped Feb's out... I am in for March


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Count me in for March as well.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

In for March.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

updated

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in
3. cpuless- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive- 3, 17, 31 in
5. - 13, 27, 19
6. commonsenseman- 9, 23, 37
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in
10.Johnisnotcool - 12, 26, 5 
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in
12. sam wheat- 11, 25, 39
13. - 1, 15, 29


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

5 open slots? :-(


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Eh, what the heck. Count me in again.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm in I for mach I think. Now I'll go read the first page and figure out how this works. Still, I'm in unless I need to own stonehaven for this.... :rofl:

Edit: Yup, I'm in. So basically If I winn y'all give me baccy, and if someone else wins we all send them a tin of baccy? Sounds easy and fun!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in
3. cpuless- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive- 3, 17, 31 in
5. FiveStar- 13, 27, 19 in
6. commonsenseman- 9, 23, 37 in
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in
10.Johnisnotcool - 12, 26, 5 
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in
12. sam wheat- 11, 25, 39
13. - 1, 15, 29


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'll take that last spot.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Im in. Thanks


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

If I'm reading this right, I didn't win again! I believe it's mbearer? I guess I'll await the 'official' results before I order some tobacco flavored propylene glycol!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats Mbearer! :tu


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mike? Really?

J.K. Mike, I'm sure a can find something you'll like!


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Way to go Mike! Any requests?


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

final update
jon removed, no confirmation post 
1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in
3. cpuless- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive- 3, 17, 31 in
5. FiveStar- 13, 27, 19 in
6. commonsenseman- 9, 23, 37 in
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36 in
10. - 12, 26, 5 
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in
12. sam wheat- 11, 25, 39 in
13. jtree26- 1, 15, 29 in


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

powerball was 21! Mbearer is the winner! ill start a thread!


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

May I join the pipe lotto?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm in for April! :baby:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

In for April too


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

Count me in for April too.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Me as well please


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

In for April! The drawing is on my oldest daughter's 5th birthday, so I'm feeling lucky!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Jivey said:


> May I join the pipe lotto?


you bet


RJpuffs said:


> I'm in for April! :baby:


p


owaindav said:


> In for April too


p


jtree26 said:


> Count me in for April too.


p


mbearer said:


> Me as well please


p

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 
3. cpuless- 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive- 3, 17, 31
5. FiveStar- 13, 27, 19
6. commonsenseman- 9, 23, 37
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36
10.Jivey - 12, 26, 5 in
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33
12. sam wheat- 11, 25, 39
13. jtree26- 1, 15, 29 in


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Man, I'm really feeling left out these days :sad:

Or is it a conspiracy :hmm:



Jessefive said:


> In for April! The drawing is on my oldest daughter's 5th birthday, so I'm feeling lucky!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Jessefive said:


> In for April! The drawing is on my oldest daughter's 5th birthday, so I'm feeling lucky!


p
1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 
3. cpuless- 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive- 3, 17, 31 in 
5. FiveStar- 13, 27, 19
6. commonsenseman- 9, 23, 37
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36
10.Jivey - 12, 26, 5 in
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33
12. sam wheat- 11, 25, 39
13. jtree26- 1, 15, 29 in


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Count me in for April as well.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm in as well.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm in...


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Remaining guys - chime in, its nearly the end o' the month!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Will post up a DC# for Mike in the next day or so, at that time I'll be "in".


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in
3. cpuless- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive- 3, 17, 31 in 
5. FiveStar- 13, 27, 19
6. commonsenseman- 9, 23, 37 
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Jack Straw- 8, 22, 36
10.Jivey - 12, 26, 5 in
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in
12. sam wheat- 11, 25, 39
13. jtree26- 1, 15, 29 in


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

FiveStar & Jack Straw removed, no update. Commonsenseman & sam wheat removed no DC/tracking # or tin provided to last months winner. 

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in
3. cpuless- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive- 3, 17, 31 in 
5. - 13, 27, 19
6. - 9, 23, 37 
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in
9. - 8, 22, 36
10.Jivey - 12, 26, 5 in
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in
12. - 11, 25, 39
13. jtree26- 1, 15, 29 in


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

power ball was 23, this month is a bust...

1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in
2. MarkC- 2, 16, 30 in
3. cpuless- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive- 3, 17, 31 in 
5. - 13, 27, 19
6. - 9, 23, 37 
7. mbearer- 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav- 6, 20, 34 in
9. - 8, 22, 36
10.Jivey - 12, 26, 5 in
11. shuckins- 14, 28, 33 in
12. - 11, 25, 39
13. jtree26- 1, 15, 29 in


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Count me in for the next one!


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

It would be an interesting idea if in cases where the month was a bust that we could take the powerball on the second Saturday of the month and try again to see if we can get a winner. I don't want to be changing the game rules mid-session, but it seemed an intriguing idea.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm in for next time...


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I like Mikes idea. Maybe not for this month unless everyone agrees. But something to think about in the future.


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

Back in for May..


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Bummer! I like Mike's idea. Or we could just all send a tin to the person above us on the list or something. Hell, maybe I'll just send Jeff something, since he would have won. We gotta get those empty slots filled!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, I'm in for next May too.

The only problem with the second Saturday idea is that sometimes it's kinda hard to get a DC or a tin to someone in 4 weeks, much less drop it to 3.

I wouldn't be averse to the whole, send a tin to the guy above you. We've all obviously budgeted for this anyway so it's not like it's going to cost us anything more than we'd planned.

As a matter of fact, I'm gonna do it anyway and you can't stop me! :tg


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

The send a tin to the person above you idea sounds interesting.

Oh, I'm in for May as well.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Personally, I don't see any need for modifications. It is what it is. On the other hand, I feel bad that the only reason the person who won _didn't_ win is because they were waiting for the Tambo order for Mike.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Personally, I don't see any need for modifications. It is what it is. On the other hand, I feel bad that the only reason the person who won _didn't_ win is because they were waiting for the Tambo order for Mike.


Agree on both fronts.. However, in full disclosure I got my Tambo and there was no tin in it. Just the cigars I ordered. Now is Jeff a busy man AND a new Dad AND a great BOTL YES!!!! It probably just got confused in the shuffle of all that Tambo and diaper duty, or maybe someone else got a tin with their tambo order, so I am not worried or anything but that is why I changed his line to WHOOPS instead of consider it done...Maybe I shouldn't of but I did when I was posting Andrews and Landis' tins which the wife didn't tell me about until Saturday when I was in the airport coming back home so they got posted late too...

Out for May... Things are still pretty hectic around here and my Mom is thinking of moving to be with my sister now and Family is coming first in the time line... 
Mike


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Cpuless said:


> The send a tin to the person above you idea sounds interesting.
> 
> Oh, I'm in for May as well.





jeromy said:


> 1. RJPuffs- 10, 24, 38 in


There ain't no one above me!

In for May! :flypig:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry for messing it up everyone! 

I contacted Mike & I'm sending him a care package.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Before I forget, I'm in!


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

I need to withdraw from May's lotto.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I am going to have to bow out of the lotto for a month or two, have a lot going on with traveling and a move. Good luck to all!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Is anyone left in for May? :scared:

I'm in, in case I didn't mention it.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

i'm in too.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm staying in too! I still have a couple tins left in me! (assuming I will lose, ha)


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

I'd like to join back up. I used to be heavily active in the pipe forums a few years back, but took a couple year hiatus from smoking. Activity may not be met, but I think my trader feedback from the first pipe lottery should be more then enough.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll join up if you've got room.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd like to join in for May if possible.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey, drawing is this weekend! Everyone who hasn't, chime in - or sign up! I'll prod Jeromy for an update :boink:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Only couple of days to go - speak up/join up! And someone wake Jeromy up for an update.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Good luck to everyone this month. It feels like so long since we've had the pipe lotto.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll take my spot back, if that's ok?!?


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

RJpuffs said:


> Only couple of days to go - speak up/join up! And someone wake Jeromy up for an update.


Hmm, anyone know him outside of Puff?

_Last Activity: 04-10-2011 1225 PM_


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Awright - unless Jeromy pops up by tomorrow, I'm posting an update based on the last (several) ins and outs. I'll call the winner tomorrow as well - but - whoever sees the ball first feel free to holler and I'll verify the result.

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. MarkC - 2, 16, 30 in
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. Infin1ty - 13, 27, 19 in
6. Commonsenseman - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Blue_2 - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10. Jivey - 12, 26, 5 in
11. shuckins - 14, 28, 33 in
12. - 11, 25, 39
13. - 1, 15, 29

if I missed anyone - speak NOW. Two spots more, if any of ya slackers were waiting for the last minute to join, its the last minute!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

RJpuffs said:


> Awright - unless Jeromy pops up by tomorrow, I'm posting an update based on the last (several) ins and outs. I'll call the winner tomorrow as well - but - whoever sees the ball first feel free to holler and I'll verify the result.
> 
> 1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
> 2. MarkC - 2, 16, 30 in
> ...


Thanks for stepping up RJ! Hopefully Jeromy's ok and will be back soon.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

C'mon, number 23 again!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Wrong list


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks like '15'


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

So another month with no winner? Oh well, more money to spend at the Chicago Pipe Show next weekend.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Looking like it, oh well. Please keep me in for June!


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Agreed. I'd still like to say in for June.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll go again in June.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm in as well; time for some recruiting!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes *15* it is - another wash, sheesh.


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm in for June.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

In for June as well.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Are there any open spots? If so I'm in.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm in it to win it! Count me in for another round!


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Bummer! I'm still in for June!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Zfog said:


> Are there any open spots? If so I'm in.


There were two open spots, so should be good.

We need to figure out who can (or is willing) to run the lottery - no sign of Jeromy yet unfortunately.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Two busts in a row is no good, we gotta do something about this!

Jeromy? You around buddy?

Anybody willing to take over in the meantime? If nobody can, I'm willing to step in as interim.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'd be happy to if Jeromy doesn't want to do it anymore.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Um...it's hard to tell if total silence means "yeah, go ahead" or "for the love of God, not him!!"


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Um...it's hard to tell if total silence means "yeah, go ahead" or "for the love of God, not him!!"


 Don't worry Mark, it's just because nobody likes you! :mischief:

Seriously, though, I'm fine with you taking over for Jeromy.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Mark,

If we want this to keep going, I see no problem with you running this.

Thanks for offering!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Blaylock said:


> Mark,
> 
> If we want this to keep going, I see no problem with you running this.
> 
> Thanks for offering!


Yay Mark!



MarkC said:


> Um...it's hard to tell if total silence means "yeah, go ahead" or "for the love of God, not him!!"


Good Lord, its Mark! :rockon:

And ... I'm in for June! Now get to work updating the list :whip:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm in again!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

In for June


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm new to this Mark, but I don't have any problem with it either. 

I'm still in for June!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay; I'll get to work!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Here's where we stand at this point (I think!):

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. MarkC - 2, 16, 30 in
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. Infin1ty - 13, 27, 19 
6. Commonsenseman - 9, 23, 37 
7. Blue_2 - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10. Jivey - 12, 26, 5 in
11. shuckins - 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Zfog - 1, 15, 29 in

Two more confirmations and we've got a full slate!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks Mark!

In!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. MarkC - 2, 16, 30 in
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. Infin1ty - 13, 27, 19
6. Commonsenseman - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Blue_2 - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10. Jivey - 12, 26, 5 in
11. shuckins - 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Zfog - 1, 15, 29 in


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you for taking point on this one Mark!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey, as much fun as I've had at this place, it's a pleasure!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the effort Mark!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Sorry I spaced this off guys! I am going to have to bow out and let someone else take over. I haven't picked up a pipe in well over a year and would pop on here just to take care of the lotto. I kind of forgot about this till earlier today when I ran across a pipe in a drawer in my desk and thought "oh crap".

Thanks to everyone for picking up the slack in my absence and good luck to everyone in the next lotto. 

Sorry again!
Jeromy


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

That's ok Jeromy. Just glad you're ok and nothing's wrong! Thanks for stopping in and letting us know. And thanks for taking care of the lottery as long as you did!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for keeping it running Jeromy; you've added greatly to my Puff experience!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

The draw is Saturday; here's where we stand:

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. MarkC - 2, 16, 30 in
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. --*OPEN*-- 13, 27, 19
6. Commonsenseman - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Blue_2 - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10. Jivey - 12, 26, 5 in
11. shuckins - 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Zfog - 1, 15, 29 in

...and I'm hoping Jeromy won't mind if I steal his signature; gotta keep up the interest!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

IF I can ever figure out how signatures work on this board!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh, that was dirty, Puff.com!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Can I try?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I dunno...a trader feedback of only 60? 

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. MarkC - 2, 16, 30 in
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. Evonnida - 13, 27, 19 in
6. Commonsenseman - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Blue_2 - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10. Jivey - 12, 26, 5 in
11. shuckins - 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Zfog - 1, 15, 29 in

Which gives us a full slate!


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Yay!!


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Awesome! We are guaranteed a winner this month!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

MarkC said:


> ...
> Which gives us a full slate!


Someone be sure to wake up Mark tomorrow evening :banana:
One lucky sap will be knee deep in tobacco winnings!


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks like Blue_2 is our winner this month. Congratz! Let us all know what you are interested in.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

No response yet?

Captain Black Cherry it is!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

commonsenseman said:


> Captain Black Cherry it is!


At least it wasn't Borkum Riff! We don't get along very well. :lol:

I'll take just about anything, but I'm on a Virginia and VaPer kick lately.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, I'll get the thread started...


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Woohoo - just got access to this forum, my 90 days must be up. Is there a waiting list for the lottery?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

There is now! 

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 
2. MarkC - 2, 16, 30 
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32 
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 
5. Evonnida - 13, 27, 19 
6. Commonsenseman - 9, 23, 37 
7. Blue_2 - 7, 21, 35 
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34 
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 
10. Jivey - 12, 26, 5 
11. shuckins - 14, 28, 33
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 
13. Zfog - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:
1. Stonedog
2.
3.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

In for July! :second:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Keep me in there for July please. I'm feeling lucky!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Most definitely in. :lol:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. MarkC - 2, 16, 30
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. Evonnida - 13, 27, 19
6. Commonsenseman - 9, 23, 37
7. Blue_2 - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10. Jivey - 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins - 14, 28, 33
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. Zfog - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:
1. Stonedog
2.
3.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Been away for a while but I think I'm ready to jump back in. Would you please put me on the waiting list?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Can do!

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. MarkC - 2, 16, 30
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. Evonnida - 13, 27, 19
6. Commonsenseman - 9, 23, 37
7. Blue_2 - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10. Jivey - 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins - 14, 28, 33
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. Zfog - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:
1. Stonedog
2. Pugsley
3.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

If all are amenable could I join this? I'll sort the shipping issue out if I ever win, leave that to me.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, the rules specifically prohibit it. On the other hand, the rules weren't handed down on stone tablets. I'm at a loss here guys; I just stepped in to keep things going, not to be the 'tobacco lottery czar". Any discussion? Any advice from longtime moderator types?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Unfortunately, the rules specifically prohibit it. On the other hand, the rules weren't handed down on stone tablets. I'm at a loss here guys; I just stepped in to keep things going, not to be the 'tobacco lottery czar". Any discussion? Any advice from longtime moderator types?


OIC. I must have missed that part as I did not read the whole thread. No worries to me as I just thought it may be fun.



> 9. Continental United States only, please. There are too many other variables (increased shipping rates, extended shipping times, possible seizures and duties applied, etc) for shipping to other countries.


 OK I've got it now & in hindsight it was rude of me to put you guys in this position so carry on, I'll just watch in envy. LOL.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, I'll back it down from "panic mode" now!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

If I want in. do I just go on the wait list?

I'd be interested.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. MarkC - 2, 16, 30
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. Evonnida - 13, 27, 19
6. Commonsenseman - 9, 23, 37
7. Blue_2 - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10. Jivey - 12, 26, 5
11. shuckins - 14, 28, 33
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. Zfog - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:
1. Stonedog
2. Pugsley
3. User Name
4.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

In for July


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Could I be added to the waiting list for this please?


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

May I also be added to the waiting list?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm gonna drop out and give some of the new guys a chance to play.
good luck everyone!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

shuckins said:


> i'm gonna drop out and give some of the new guys a chance to play.
> good luck everyone!


Yes!! Does that mean I'm up? If so I'm IN!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

shuckins said:


> i'm gonna drop out and give some of the new guys a chance to play.
> good luck everyone!


If we get enough wait-listers, Mark could run two lotto lists ... just a thought.:madgrin:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. MarkC - 2, 16, 30
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. Evonnida - 13, 27, 19
6. Commonsenseman - 9, 23, 37
7. Blue_2 - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10. Jivey - 12, 26, 5
11. Stonedog- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. Zfog - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:
1. Pugsley
2. User Name
3. Xodar
4. Jader
5.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Still in. :wave:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I think I'm going to drop out and let the waitlisters move up. On the other hand, put me on the waitlist, Mark!


1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Pugsley - 2, 16, 30
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. Evonnida - 13, 27, 19
6. Commonsenseman - 9, 23, 37
7. Blue_2 - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10. Jivey - 12, 26, 5
11. Stonedog- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. Zfog - 1, 15, 29 in

Wait list:
1. User Name
2. Xodar
3. Jader
4. MarkC
5.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

so close! But don't drop out, anyone, on my account. I'm still young and I got time.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I've been in this before and won, and since we have people on the wait list who haven't had a chance to participate yet I'd like to be moved back to the bottom of the wait list so they can have a shot at it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. User Name - 2, 16, 30
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. Evonnida - 13, 27, 19
6. Commonsenseman - 9, 23, 37
7. Blue_2 - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10. Jivey - 12, 26, 5
11. Stonedog- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. Zfog - 1, 15, 29 in

Wait list:
1. Xodar
2. Jader
3. MarkC
4. Pugsley
5.


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm in for July.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

So in!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Pugsley said:


> I've been in this before and won, and since we have people on the wait list who haven't had a chance to participate yet I'd like to be moved back to the bottom of the wait list so they can have a shot at it.


Good point! As last months winner, it makes perfect sense for me to go to the bottom of the list as well.

Mark, would you please move me to the waiting list?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I can see what's happening; I'm going to be back in before the end of the month without my lucky numbers. You fiends!! 

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. User Name - 2, 16, 30 in
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. Evonnida - 13, 27, 19
6. Commonsenseman - 9, 23, 37
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10. Jivey - 12, 26, 5
11. Stonedog- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Zfog - 1, 15, 29 in

Wait list:

1. Jader
2. MarkC
3. Pugsley
4. Blue_2
5.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Mark, I am in!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

MarkC said:


> I can see what's happening; I'm going to be back in before the end of the month without my lucky numbers. You fiends!!


Drat! Our nefarious plot has been discovered!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I think the people on the waiting list should send a tin of tobacco every month they're on the waiting list to me for the privelege of being on the waiting list.......All in favor?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. User Name - 2, 16, 30 in
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. Evonnida - 13, 27, 19
6. Commonsenseman - 9, 23, 37
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10. Jivey - 12, 26, 5
11. Stonedog- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Zfog - 1, 15, 29 in

Wait list:

1. Jader
2. MarkC
3. Pugsley
4. Blue_2
5.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Just a reminder: if you were in the lotto for June and you don't get a package out to the winner in time, you will lose your spot!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

owaindav said:


> I think the people on the waiting list should send a tin of tobacco every month they're on the waiting list to me for the privelege of being on the waiting list.......All in favor?


OK, I was on it, then off it, then back on again so that means I owe you two tins for this month? Help me out here, math was never my strong suit.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm in again! I have to at least win once before I relinquish my spot, right?? :-D


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Package is posted with tracking number. Count me in for next month.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Pugsley said:


> OK, I was on it, then off it, then back on again so that means I owe you two tins for this month? Help me out here, math was never my strong suit.


 I think it's actually......uh.......carry the 14......and.......47!

Yup, definitely 47.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. User Name - 2, 16, 30 in
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. Evonnida - 13, 27, 19
6. Commonsenseman - 9, 23, 37
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10. Jivey - 12, 26, 5
11. Stonedog- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Zfog - 1, 15, 29 in

Wait list:

1. Jader
2. MarkC
3. Pugsley
4. Blue_2
5.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Just placed a pretty big order with 4Noggins so the mood at Casa de StoneDog isn't conducive to postive baccy luck/karma. ballchain

I'm out...



MarkC said:


> 1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
> 2. User Name - 2, 16, 30 in
> 3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32 in
> 4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
> ...


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

MarkC said:


> 1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
> 2. User Name - 2, 16, 30 in
> 3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32 in
> 4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
> ...


Hey I'm in I'm in!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Already time again? I'll bow out for a while to give someone else a chance. You can move me to the bottom of the waiting list.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I think I'd like to give it a try. Do I need to do anything special to be added to the waiting list?


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, does that mean I will be in for July !?!?!?!?!?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. User Name - 2, 16, 30 in
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. Evonnida - 13, 27, 19
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10. Jivey - 12, 26, 5
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Zfog - 1, 15, 29 in

Wait list:

1. Pugsley
2. Blue_2
3. Commonsenseman
4. bigdaddychester
5.


Question for Pugsley, Blue_2 and commonsenseman: since the reason we all dropped out was to let the new people in, is it okay to move bigdaddychester to the top of the list? Then I'll drop again and get him in.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

jader said:


> Wow, does that mean I will be in for July !?!?!?!?!?


I took that as an "in"....


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

bigdaddychester said:


> I think I'd like to give it a try. Do I need to do anything special to be added to the waiting list?


Yes, and it's all horribly complicated...let me check my records...yep; you're on the list!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Question for Pugsley, Blue_2 and commonsenseman: since the reason we all dropped out was to let the new people in, is it okay to move bigdaddychester to the top of the list? Then I'll drop again and get him in.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Just to make it a little more complicated for you guys, Jivey posted in his payment thread that he wished to be taken off until later this fall...


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Question for Pugsley, Blue_2 and commonsenseman: since the reason we all dropped out was to let the new people in, is it okay to move bigdaddychester to the top of the list? Then I'll drop again and get him in.


Certainly, move him on up.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Go for it Mark!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

DanR said:


> Just to make it a little more complicated for you guys, Jivey posted in his payment thread that he wished to be taken off until later this fall...


Hoo boy. I wish I'd noticed that last night!  I guess there's no need to drop off then, unless that looks fishy to everyone.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. User Name - 2, 16, 30 in
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. Evonnida - 13, 27, 19
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Zfog - 1, 15, 29 in

Wait list:

1. Pugsley
2. Blue_2
3. Commonsenseman
4.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. User Name - 2, 16, 30 in
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. Evonnida - 13, 27, 19
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Zfog - 1, 15, 29 in

Wait list:

1. Pugsley
2. Blue_2
3. Commonsenseman
4.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, here's the final line up for tonight:

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. User Name - 2, 16, 30 in
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. Pugsley - 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Zfog - 1, 15, 29 in

Wait list:

1. Blue_2
2. Commonsenseman
3.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow, can't believe I actually won this month. I'm pretty easy to please when it comes to pipe tobacco. I'm game for anything you guys think is tasty.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Congratulations Mike!


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Count me in for August..


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Mark, please put me back in for August.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Me in too! :dude:


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm up for another round.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. User Name - 2, 16, 30
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32 
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 
5. Pugsley - 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34 
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 
13. Zfog - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:

1. Blue_2
2. Commonsenseman
3.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in for august, too


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Count me in for August, if there isn't a waiting list. If there is please put me onto it and allow someone new a chance to get in since I won this month.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm out for August, as I'll be on vacation.

I'll be back in the fall.



Mike- the tobac is going out next week.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Blue_2 - 2, 16, 30
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. Pugsley - 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. Zfog - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:

1. Commonsenseman
2.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Blue_2 - 2, 16, 30
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. Pugsley - 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. Zfog - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:

1. Commonsenseman
2.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

In for the next one


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Blue_2 - 2, 16, 30
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. Pugsley - 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. Zfog - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:

1. Commonsenseman
2.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Not sure how I missed this thread, please mark me as "in" for August as well.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Blue_2 - 2, 16, 30
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. Pugsley - 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. Zfog - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:

1. Commonsenseman
2.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm in for August as well!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Blue_2 - 2, 16, 30
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. Pugsley - 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. Zfog - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:

1. Commonsenseman
2.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

If a spot opens up for Aug, I would love to play....
If not, no worries.....


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Blue_2 - 2, 16, 30
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. Pugsley - 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. Zfog - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:

1. Commonsenseman
2.asmartbull
3.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

One week to go; anyone else in? Out? Confused?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

MarkC said:


> One week to go; anyone else in? Out? Confused?


I see 3 dudes who haven't checked in ... prod prod prod


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I will drop out and give someone a chance to play.:bawling:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Blue_2 - 2, 16, 30
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. Pugsley - 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:

1.asmartbull
2.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, I'm going to go out on a limb here- Blue_2 hasn't been on the board since June, so I'm going to assume he's not interested and bump asmartbull up.

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. asmartbull - 2, 16, 30
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. Pugsley - 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:

1.


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm back in for August.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. asmartbull - 2, 16, 30
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. Pugsley - 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:

1.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Sure, I'll be in.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

In......

Great,,,thanks


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Great, another full slate for this month!

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. asmartbull - 2, 16, 30 in
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. Pugsley - 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. owaindav - 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29 in

Wait list:

1.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

#6 is the pick, and owaindav is the winner! Congrats.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Holy smokes! I was beginning to wonder if I'd ever win!

Now you can drop me down to the waiting list so others have a chance!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well...if we get anyone else on the waitlist, I'll drop you down. Right now, you'd just pop right back up!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Well...if we get anyone else on the waitlist, I'll drop you down. Right now, you'd just pop right back up!


 Sound like a winner.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

:cowboyic9: I would love to join this..._if OK_...please add me to the waitlist..._or wherever I need to be._

I have read the rules on this and the original thread...and would love to participate _if space allows_... :wave:

I see this as a very good way to try new types and blends...build cellar stock...as well as get to know some of you...(which scares the hell out of me!) :fear:

Thanks! ipe:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, looks like you're bounced, Dave!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 
2. asmartbull - 2, 16, 30 
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32 
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 
5. Pugsley - 13, 27, 19 
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29 

Wait list:

1. owaindav
2.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome...thank you Mark!

Dave, I'm sorry...


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

quo155 said:


> Awesome...thank you Mark!
> 
> Dave, I'm sorry...


Not a problem Tommy. I don't mind sitting out for a little while.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Dave received my end. Please add me back in for September.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38
2. asmartbull - 2, 16, 30
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. Pugsley - 13, 27, 19
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:

1. owaindav
2.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Me in for September! opcorn:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. asmartbull - 2, 16, 30
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. Pugsley - 13, 27, 19
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:

1. owaindav
2.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Marc
I am going to have to be out....unless you really need me to balance it out.
The start of Football has me out-straint for the month of Sept.
Al


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm in again.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Marc
> I am going to have to be out....unless you really need me to balance it out.
> The start of Football has me out-straint for the month of Sept.
> Al


Don't worry about it; I'm still trying to figure out how I'm supposed to make my picks the first week in my pool when I haven't paid a bit of attention all offseason...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. owaindav- 2, 16, 30
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. Pugsley - 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:

1.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Unless Al or someone else wants in, I'm in again.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

In again here please.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Please add me in as well.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. owaindav- 2, 16, 30 in
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. Pugsley - 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:

1.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. owaindav- 2, 16, 30 in
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. Pugsley - 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:

1.


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm back in for next month.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. owaindav- 2, 16, 30 in
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. Pugsley - 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:

1.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm still in too!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. owaindav- 2, 16, 30 in
3. cpuless - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. Pugsley - 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:

1.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm out for next month. Budget wont allow me to play this time. Good luck next month guys!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. owaindav- 2, 16, 30 in
3. - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. Pugsley - 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:

1.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Mark
I can jump in if you need to fill a hole.......


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Mark
> I can jump in if you need to fill a hole.......


Awesome Bull! I was hoping that spot would get filled before the end of the month!

_Any word on Commonsenseman?_...anybody?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Mark
> I can jump in if you need to fill a hole.......


Thanks Bull!

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. owaindav- 2, 16, 30 in
3. asmartbull - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. Pugsley - 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:

1.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Just posted up in the payment thread, I _suppose_ I'll be in again.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Thanks Bull!

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. owaindav- 2, 16, 30 in
3. asmartbull - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. Pugsley - 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29 in

Wait list:

1.Commander Quan


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> Thanks Bull!
> 
> 1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
> 2. Commander Quan- 2, 16, 30 in
> ...


Fixed it for you Derrick. I won last time so I go on the waiting list if everyone else is in. New rules we agreed to. If there's a waiting list, the last winner gets put on it. So, you're in!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, _that_ was certainly generous!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow! Generous indeed. 

Congratulations Derrick!!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Nah, not generous, just want to make sure to follow the rules we put together.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Um. On that...

I have no idea where this rule came from. No one proposed such a rule, there was no discussion that I'm aware of. I understand where you're coming from; let everyone have a chance at winning. But I know when I joined and won the first month, my reaction was not "I should drop out and let someone else win" but instead "I have to stay in now, to pay back what I won."


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Um. On that...
> 
> I have no idea where this rule came from. No one proposed such a rule, there was no discussion that I'm aware of. I understand where you're coming from; let everyone have a chance at winning. But I know when I joined and won the first month, my reaction was not "I should drop out and let someone else win" but instead "I have to stay in now, to pay back what I won."


I thought I remembered everyone agreeing to that a while back. Apparently, after reading back through the posts, I'm incorrect. Where I read that everyone agreed to it is beyond me.

I did figure out that the practice started with you, though, Mark. Way back about post 819 you decided to drop and let some of the folks on the waiting list on. Then Warren followed suit and Dan won and did the same. So, there's precedence at least! I'm not totally nuts! :clock:

On a different note, why the hell does the cuckoo clock icon say "ky-ky"? That just confuses me even more. It's a damned conspiracy!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I dunno; is it asking for lubrication? 

Yeah, I was keen on getting new people into the game before their interest faded; once you play, it's fun. I thought we actually had a waitlist developing there for a bit, but I blinked one day and it was gone...


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Put me in for this month again...please!

Congrats Derrick!!! Awaiting your _desired tobaccos list_...and then will ship out brother!

This is too much fun!!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I shipped Derrick's winnings out today, so please add me back in for October.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Me in for Oct :woohoo:


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in again.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Commander Quan- 2, 16, 30 
3. asmartbull - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 
5. Pugsley - 13, 27, 19 
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29 

Wait list:

1. owaindav


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Put me in coach!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Commander Quan- 2, 16, 30
3. asmartbull - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. Pugsley - 13, 27, 19
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:

1. owaindav

Remember guys, you must post a tracking number or have the goods arrive (and be reported by the winner) before you can get into the next month's drawing.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

I would love to be included for October, CQ's order has been shipped.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I bought a 5 pack of shipping boxes from Staples for the express purpose of shipping out lottery winnings. I've got one more left. So I'm in for one more month. Unless I win, then I'll be stocked up with boxes to use


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I think I'll sit this one out. Been on a bit of a buying spree lately and I'm afraid if I keep playing my luck will run out and I'll win. The last thing I need right now is to have a dozen more tins come rolling in.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm back in for next month.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Commander Quan- 2, 16, 30 in
3. asmartbull - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:

1.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Been a very busy month here, so sorry for the delay. Definitely in for October please.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Commander Quan- 2, 16, 30 in
3. asmartbull - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:

1.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Commander Quan- 2, 16, 30 in
3. asmartbull - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29

Wait list:

1.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

MarkC said:


> 1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 *in*
> 6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 *__*


Ya didn't "IN" yourself :ask:
as didn't a few others, WAKE UP FELLAS! :thumb:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

From the September payment thread



jader said:


> Glad you got the baccy today, now i can be in for October!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

He's already there, Derrick. 

As for me, RJ, if I don't get my lazy butt to the post office, I'm screwed!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I gotta get my eye's checked


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Commander Quan- 2, 16, 30 in
3. asmartbull - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29 in

Wait list:

1.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Commander Quan- 2, 16, 30 in
3. asmartbull - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29 in

Wait list:

1.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

cool deal. i'm back in!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Commander Quan- 2, 16, 30 in
3. asmartbull - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29 in

Wait list:

1.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

In,please


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Commander Quan- 2, 16, 30 in
3. asmartbull - 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29 in

Wait list:

1.

Full slate!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

How does this lottery work? Anything regarding gambling sounds fun.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, you sign up, hope your number comes up, and when it doesn't you send the winner a tin of pipe tobacco.  First post in the thread has the more "official rules".


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds fun! Put me in!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Yup. Sign me up too. This sounds awesome.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 
2. Commander Quan- 2, 16, 30 
3. asmartbull - 4, 18, 32 
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31 
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19 
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37 
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29 

Waitlist:

1. gahdzilla
2. JuanOrez


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

If I haven't said it, I'm in for November.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38
2. Commander Quan- 2, 16, 30
3. asmartbull - 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29

Waitlist:

1. gahdzilla
2. JuanOrez


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I am going to pass for November.
Looks like I am going to be on the road a lot until
Thanksgiving


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Me in, again eace:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Commander Quan- 2, 16, 30
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29

Waitlist:

1. JuanOrez


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Cool, I'm in! With some great looking numbers, too, I might add! I'm feeling lucky!

Just to make sure I've got it straight: next drawing is the first Saturday in November?


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

MarkC said:


> 1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
> 2. Commander Quan- 2, 16, 30
> 3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32
> 4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
> ...


Ok, it says I'm on the waitlist. What do I need to do to get the ball rolling? I read the original post but I may have confused myself...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

You just have to wait for a spot to open up.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Commander Quan- 2, 16, 30
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29

Waitlist:

1. JuanOrez


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

gahdzila said:


> Just to make sure I've got it straight: next drawing is the first Saturday in November?


Yep. November fifth well be the next one.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

MarkC said:


> 1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
> 2. Commander Quan- 2, 16, 30
> 3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32 in
> 4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
> ...


Excellent. Thanks, I just wanted to make sure I didn't need to send a tin in or something.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Can count me as in again this month as well.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Count me in this month!


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Commander Quan- 2, 16, 30
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29

Waitlist:

1. JuanOrez


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd love to be added me to the waitlist for this


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Commander Quan- 2, 16, 30
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19 in
6. MarkC - 9, 23, 37
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29

Waitlist:

1. JuanOrez
2. keen smoke


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm going to drop out for a bit to let someone else in...

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Commander Quan- 2, 16, 30
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 23, 37
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. Commonsenseman - 1, 15, 29

Waitlist:

1. keen smoke


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I am going to bow out for November as well.

Keen, your in.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm sitting out as well, you're in too Mark.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. keen smoke- 2, 16, 30
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Jessefive - 3, 17, 31
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 23, 37
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. OPEN - 1, 15, 29

Waitlist:

1.

If no one else shows up, I'll take the last spot before the drawing.


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Ill take the last spot as long as you dont want it Mark.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm going to take a break from this too, give someone else a chance to win


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. keen smoke- 2, 16, 30
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32 in
4. OPEN - 3, 17, 31
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 23, 37
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. BigBehr - 1, 15, 29 in

Waitlist:

1.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Mark
If you need someone at the last minute
"put me in coach"..........


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I wouldn't mind trying this out. If I'm reading this right. Everyone that loses send in a 2 oz tin to the winner, that's 12 tins the winner would receive. Does the winner post a wishlist? I'm reading back and thus far all I see it 'surprise me' list.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Hambone1 said:


> I wouldn't mind trying this out. If I'm reading this right. Everyone that loses send in a 2 oz tin to the winner, that's 12 tins the winner would receive. Does the winner post a wishlist? I'm reading back and thus far all I see it 'surprise me' list.


Most often, the winner makes a general statement like, "I like straight Virginia's" or "I'm really in VaPers right now". The winner provides guidance and the losers pick the specific tin. Works out better for the winner because you sometimes get nicely aged stuff from the back of the cellar.

I guess you could be more specific if you wanted, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I'd like to join then.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Mark
> If you need someone at the last minute
> "put me in coach"..........


Looks like Hambone bailed us out!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. keen smoke- 2, 16, 30
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 23, 37
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. BigBehr - 1, 15, 29 in

Waitlist:

1.


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

<- in

thanks!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

In as well. :hat:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. keen smoke- 2, 16, 30 in
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 in
13. BigBehr - 1, 15, 29 in

Waitlist:

1.

A full slate with a week to spare!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome work Mark! 

Thanks for being the great leader here!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

count me in for December lotto


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Someone's anxious to win... 

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 
2. keen smoke- 2, 16, 30 
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32 
4. Hambone1 - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19 
6. JuanOrez - 9, 23, 37 
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39 
13. BigBehr - 1, 15, 29 

Waitlist:

1.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Someone's anxious to win...


Me in too :thumb:
Next is December, isn't it? Sheesh, how time flies lane:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Put me in, coach!


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Im in!!!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm in again as well. This is fun.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

In for next month!!!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. keen smoke- 2, 16, 30
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32
4. Hambone1 - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19
6. JuanOrez - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. BigBehr - 1, 15, 29

Waitlist:

1.


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm in for Dec


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm in again for December!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. keen smoke- 2, 16, 30 in
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32
4. Hambone1 - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19
6. JuanOrez - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. BigBehr - 1, 15, 29 in

Waitlist:

1.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm in for Dec.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Tins shipped, I am in for Dec...


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Put me on the waiting list please.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. keen smoke- 2, 16, 30 in
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32
4. Hambone1 - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. BigBehr - 1, 15, 29 in

Waitlist:

1. Stonedog
2.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. keen smoke- 2, 16, 30 in
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. BigBehr - 1, 15, 29 in

Waitlist:

1. Stonedog
2.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. keen smoke- 2, 16, 30 in
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. BigBehr - 1, 15, 29 in

Waitlist:

1. Stonedog
2.


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. keen smoke- 2, 16, 30 in
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. BigBehr - 1, 15, 29 in

Waitlist:

1. Stonedog
2. Kneepa


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Looking forward to the winning numbers for CHRISTMAS month!

BUMP!


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

In here as well please.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I would also like to be added if I can get the chance.

Thanks!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. keen smoke- 2, 16, 30 in
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 12, 26, 5 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. -jtree26 - 11, 25, 39
13. BigBehr - 1, 15, 29 in

Waitlist:

1. Stonedog
2. Kneepa 
3. Hannibal


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Welcome to the list Hannibal!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Standing by for news.....


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

MarkC said:


> 1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
> 2. keen smoke- 2, 16, 30 in
> 3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32 in
> 4. Hambone1 - 3, 17, 31 in
> ...


2. Kneepa
3. Hannibal

Seems Mark is still digesting his thanksgiving turkey, so I'll just quote his last update.

Far as I can tell, -jtree26 still has to holler if he is in for Dec ...


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. keen smoke- 2, 16, 30 in
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 5, 12, 26 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. Stonedog - 11, 25, 39 <<< moved in from waitlist
13. BigBehr - 1, 15, 29 in

Waitlist:
1. Kneepa 
2. Hannibal

Removed:
-jtree26 (did not acknowledge "being in" for Dec)

Listen up, ladies. MarkC isn't back yet, so I will be babysitting here for a few days. jtree26 has not confirmed for Dec and regretfully had to be dropped.

Stonedog - you're in spot #12. Please confirm you want to be in - granted this is kinda last minute.

I will call the ball tomorrow (Sat) night. Good luck to all!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Hoo boy; made it before the weekend! Sorry guys; I got hit by a serious virus, or rather my computer did, and I just got it back from the shop. Thanks for keeping it running, RJ!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Hoo boy; made it before the weekend! Sorry guys; I got hit by a serious virus, or rather my computer did, and I just got it back from the shop. Thanks for keeping it running, RJ!


Welcome back! Now you get to call the ball tomorrow night (-whew-).


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

RJpuffs said:


> 12. Stonedog - 11, 25, 39 <<< moved in from waitlist


Woo hoo!! I'm in!! C'mon lucky 11!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. keen smoke- 2, 16, 30 in
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. DanR - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 5, 12, 26 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. Stonedog - 11, 25, 39 in
13. BigBehr - 1, 15, 29 in

Waitlist:
1. Kneepa
2. Hannibal

Ah, a full roster for the month!


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Congrats DanR!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

order placed... now count me in for January


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Order placed. Count me in for January as well!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

In for Jan! :dude:


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Same here!


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Package shipped, in for jan as well!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Since I am lucky enough to be the big winner for December, please move me to the bottom of the waitlist and let someone else play in my place.


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm sending a December package to DanR tomorrow and I'm going to bow out for January as I'll be traveling for work after the holidays, probably with spotty attention to the forums. Good luck gents!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Add me to the wait list - I got some tins I need to give out.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Hannibal- 2, 16, 30 
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32 
4. Hambone1 - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19 
6. JuanOrez - 9, 23, 37 
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 
9. Kneepa - 8, 22, 36 
10.bigdaddychester - 5, 12, 26 
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 
12. Stonedog - 11, 25, 39 
13. BigBehr - 1, 15, 29 in 

Waitlist:

1. Troutman22
2. Danr


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

DanR, keen smoke, thank you for allowing kneepa and myself to get into the lottery. 

Dave (Keen smoke), when you return if you would like your spot back all you have to do is say the word and I will surrender it back to you. 

I'm in for January. Whoot Whoot!!!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Hannibal- 2, 16, 30 in
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32
4. Hambone1 - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19
6. JuanOrez - 9, 23, 37
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34
9. Kneepa - 8, 22, 36
10.bigdaddychester - 5, 12, 26
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33
12. Stonedog - 11, 25, 39
13. BigBehr - 1, 15, 29 in

Waitlist:

1. Troutman22
2. Danr


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm still in for January, just posted the tracking # in the other thread.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Hannibal- 2, 16, 30 in
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32
4. Hambone1 - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19
6. JuanOrez - 9, 23, 37
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34
9. Kneepa - 8, 22, 36
10.bigdaddychester - 5, 12, 26
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33
12. Stonedog - 11, 25, 39 in
13. BigBehr - 1, 15, 29 in

Waitlist:

1. Troutman22
2. Danr


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

In. 

USPS tracking for December and DanR: #: 9405510200883224323331


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Hannibal- 2, 16, 30 in
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32
4. Hambone1 - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19
6. JuanOrez - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34
9. Kneepa - 8, 22, 36
10.bigdaddychester - 5, 12, 26
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33
12. Stonedog - 11, 25, 39 in
13. BigBehr - 1, 15, 29 in

Waitlist:

1. Troutman22
2. DanR


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

In here please, posted the DC in the monthly thread.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm in for January


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Hannibal- 2, 16, 30 in
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19
6. JuanOrez - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34
9. Kneepa - 8, 22, 36
10.bigdaddychester - 5, 12, 26
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33
12. Stonedog - 11, 25, 39 in
13. BigBehr - 1, 15, 29 in

Waitlist:

1. Troutman22
2. DanR


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey Mark,
Please put me back in for January.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

You got it!

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Hannibal- 2, 16, 30 in
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19
6. JuanOrez - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34
9. Kneepa - 8, 22, 36
10.bigdaddychester - 5, 12, 26
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. Stonedog - 11, 25, 39 in
13. BigBehr - 1, 15, 29 in

Waitlist:

1. Troutman22
2. DanR


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

count me in!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Count me in...sent my package today and DC is posted in the appropriate threads!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Edit: please disregard


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

The draw date is tomorrow correct?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> The draw date is tomorrow correct?


Yes, the powerball from tomorrow's drawing will determine the winner.

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Bumping this for Mark. The drawing is tonight, so Kneepa and Owaindav, let us know if you are in...

1. RJPuffs - 10, 24, 38 in
2. Hannibal- 2, 16, 30 in
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19
6. JuanOrez - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Kneepa - 8, 22, 36
10.bigdaddychester - 5, 12, 26 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. Stonedog - 11, 25, 39 in
13. BigBehr - 1, 15, 29 in

Waitlist:

1. Troutman22
2. DanR


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey guys! I just realized that Powerball is changing the game. This week will be the same, but starting next week there will only be 35 numbers instead of 39! So we're gonna have to switch up something before next time!

I guess we should give each player 5 numbers (instead of the current 3), and there will be 7 players? We should have enough players to have two games going split that way.

I know I'm the new guy, I'm not trying to step on toes or run the show or anything. I just noticed tonight that the change was coming and thought we should start the discussion.

Linky: Powerball Changes



> The basic play style is the same; however, the number of red Powerball numbers is being reduced by four. (The number of white ball numbers remains the same.) So, players will select five white ball numbers from a field of 59 and one red Powerball number from a field of 35.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

BTW - Good luck everyone!


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

im in


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Lucky number was *24*

Congrats Mr. RJPuffs!!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Filling in for Mark, I have started a separate January Pipe Lotto Payment Thread. Congratulations to RJPuffs, this month's winner!

1. RJPuffs - 10, *24*, 38 in
2. Hannibal- 2, 16, 30 in
3. gahdzilla- 4, 18, 32 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 17, 31 in
5. owaindav- 13, 27, 19
6. JuanOrez - 9, 23, 37 in
7. Xodar - 7, 21, 35 in
8. quo155- 6, 20, 34 in
9. Kneepa - 8, 22, 36 in
10.bigdaddychester - 5, 12, 26 in
11. Jader- 14, 28, 33 in
12. Stonedog - 11, 25, 39 in
13. BigBehr - 1, 15, 29 in

Waitlist:

1. Troutman22
2. DanR


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Got the order off to Ron today. 

Confirmation
Order Date: 01/08/2012
Order Number: pipes-cigars-tobacco-293426 

Is it too early for next month???? Count me in please!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Ordered! Count me in for February.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Ordered! Also count me in for February!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

OK, we've got to make some changes to the Lottery, as Clifford (Gahdzila) has brought to our attention that the number of powerballs is being reduced to 35. (Powerball Changes)

Clifford's idea is good, and we could split the field and have two lotteries, but that only works well when there are ample people playing. Unfortunately that is not always the case. That also means that the prize winnings are reduced as well, which to a certain extent reduces the excitement of winning the lottery.

Rather, we will go to a field of 11 players with three numbers each. That means 2 numbers will not be played, so numbers 1 and 35 will be inactive numbers. This keeps the lottery managable, keeps the prize winnings big (that's what makes it fun, right?), and increases the likelyhood that we always have a full field.

Here's how it will look for February:

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Xodar - 7, 18, 29
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. BigBehr - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. Troutman22
2. RJPuffs 
3. DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35

Since I had to eject someone, I picked the current month's winner (sorry RJ). I'm assuming that if you said "in" for February already, that's still the case despite these changes. If not, please let us know.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I didn't even think about the reduced winnings. You're right. Your idea is better.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

DanR said:


> OK, we've got to make some changes to the Lottery, as Clifford (Gahdzila) has brought to our attention that the number of powerballs is being reduced to 35. (Powerball Changes)
> 
> Clifford's idea is good, and we could split the field and have two lotteries, but that only works well when there are ample people playing. Unfortunately that is not always the case. That also means that the prize winnings are reduced as well, which to a certain extent reduces the excitement of winning the lottery.
> 
> ...


Good setup, 1/35 being phfft shouldn't be a problem, its like what ... 5.7142857142857142857142857142857% chance of being a bust.

But each player gets a 8.5714285714285714285714285714286% chance of winning. Or my math is wrong (33.33% chance of that).

Yeah I hadn't INned for Feb, I was going to slide down as there is a waitlist. Perhaps we should also add that to the rules, the winner drops to the bottom only if there was a waiting list on the drawing date.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

RJpuffs said:


> Perhaps we should also add that to the rules, the winner drops to the bottom only if there was a waiting list on the drawing date.


If there is already a waitlist, it only seems fair that the winner slide down. I agree that this should be a rule moving forward.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Sounds like good changes. I'm in!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Order Status:	Shipped.
Tracking:	
USPS Shipment 9400110200883259470588


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Guys, I've started a new Pipe Tobacco Lottery III thread here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...540-pipe-tobacco-lottery-iii.html#post3474071

Let's start using that one and I will ask Blaylock to make it a sticky for us...


----------

